# Riptropin GH serum result



## goonerton

Ok had blood drawn yesterday,3hrs after shooting 10iu IM... got results today, was really sweating on this result after the [email protected] kigs result...

anyways had a massive, massive result with these...GH serum was 29.7ug/l!!!

that is pretty [email protected] good tbh...so all the hype was right!

and it proves my theory somewhat , all generics brands are not just "relabelled blue tops" and can't be bunched together in same group.

and also proves my other theory to some extent, that price is not always the best the indicator of quality...as these cost me the same as unlabelled blue tops...i doubt there is any other non pharma brand out there no matter how expensive that have as much gh per vial as these...

29.7 is better than a lot are scoring on pharma..OK the rips areen't going to be as pure as pharma but at least you know you're getting 10iu per viall probably more.

i will stick scan of result up in a bit.


----------



## goonerton

link to lab result scan

http://s1064.photobucket.com/albums/u373/bb220/?action=view&current=scan0006-1.jpg


----------



## Matt090

i do believe rip was good when it came about i thought it all came to a bit of an end?


----------



## goonerton

it would appear not from a 29.7 gh serum blood test!

and mine is actually not one of the highest i've seen for these. there isn't a single bad blood test result for them that i've seen or heard of on the entire internet.


----------



## Matt090

i may source it again if its still g2g. its cheap and good i guess the thing is though its only generic chinese gh we should be able to get it cheaper unbranded with same results... if your happy with it mate thats good.

you ever thought about trying some generic gh and doing this could be a gold mine if a good one is found.


----------



## goonerton

mate people have been testing just about everything, loads of blue tops from different sources have been tested and i haven't seen any get much more than a 1/3rd of my test on rips....

my research is finished tbh, i am pretty happy that there isn't anything non pharma better than these and there isn't anything likely to be, so i will be sticking with these till i can't get them any more, which i hope doesn't happen.


----------



## hilly

It's a total mine field IMO

Have seen positive and negative tests like these done for both rips and elitropin


----------



## gingerteef

I'm glad you've got a good result after that kigs batch turned out to be totally bunk!


----------



## goonerton

hilly said:


> It's a total mine field IMO
> 
> Have seen positive and negative tests like these done for both rips and elitropin


Have you got a link/s to the bad rips test/s?

i have yet to see one, and it is the general consensus across the boards that no one has seen a bad rips test, and i read a hell a lot of boards.

i would be very interested to see the bad result/s you have seen????

another thing with the rips they can't really be faked as any faker can't guess a multiple digit security number so they wouldn't verify on rip website.


----------



## goonerton

can't say i am very surprised no link to these bad rips GH serum tests has been forthcoming...

unless he is talking about some results from people he knows personally who have not posted them on internet???

would be nice though if people would properly explain/verify their claims...i think thats the way a lot of misleading information gets spread around...


----------



## Clubber Lang

goonerton said:


> can't say i am very surprised no link to these bad rips GH serum tests has been forthcoming...
> 
> unless he is talking about some results from people he knows personally who have not posted them on internet???
> 
> *would be nice though if people would properly explain/verify their claims...i think thats the way a lot of misleading information gets spread around.*..


you'll find most ppl saying this or that is g2g are probably pushing items they can get and sell.


----------



## Goldigger

Is it possible that you would get the Same serum tesf result after pinning cjc with dac?


----------



## goonerton

Clubber Lang said:


> you'll find most ppl saying this or that is g2g are probably pushing items they can get and sell.


thats one reason i 'm not bothered about listening to people's opinions on their gains results etc, i'm only interested in seeing how much gh is in their blood when clinically measured by a licensed lab...

i've seen it on other boards even people with no agenda using a certain GH and waxing lyrical about how good it is and very advanced people too...only for gh serum results to come out and show it is completely bunk. plus if most are to be believed the results from GH are very subtle.

think of it this way, what test would rather use, one that everyone says they are making great gains on...or one that someone has bloodwork on and shows there test levels are ridiculously high?


----------



## goonerton

Goldigger said:


> Is it possible that you would get the Same serum tesf result after pinning cjc with dac?


i doubt it mate as the peps just stimulate natural GH pulses, bearing in mind the normal range is 0-0.8 i think its very doubtful even with the aid of peps that your own body could produce a pulse that hits 29.7 thats 37 times above the top of normal range....

plus synthetic GH peaks in your blood around 3-3.5 hrs after injection thats why people have bllod drawn then...if i remember from reading peps peak far quicker than that so if you had blood drawn 3 hrs after the pulse would have no doubt passed.

but as i said i very much doubt peps would enable you to create a pulse hitting anywhere remotely near 29.7...


----------



## xpower

goonerton said:


> i doubt it mate as the peps just stimulate natural GH pulses, bearing in mind the normal range is 0-0.8 i think its very doubtful even with the aid of peps that your own body could produce a pulse that hits 29.7 thats 37 times above the top of normal range....
> 
> plus synthetic GH peaks in your blood around 3-3.5 hrs after injection thats why people have bllod drawn then...if i remember from reading peps peak far quicker than that so if you had blood drawn 3 hrs after the pulse would have no doubt passed.
> 
> but as i said i very much doubt peps would enable you to create a pulse hitting anywhere remotely near 29.7...


Actually they do

,but for a shorter duration


----------



## goonerton

xpower said:


> Actually they do
> 
> ,but for a shorter duration


yeh thanks for the info you sent, but if possible i would like to see the origins of said info.

and also going on the graph you sent peps peak in your blood at around the 45 min mark, and by 3hrs your gh levels are back to baseline...so there is no way that peps could give you the reading i got at the 3 hr mark, which is when i had blood drawn.

i may even try a test at the 45 mins mark myself with these peps if the data looks legit, as if the peaks really are so high they must be very beneficial, i never really bothered considering them in the past as opinion seems to be very split as to the benifits...but i am interested after seeing that graph again.


----------



## xpower

The data is taken from medical studies into peps/gh.


----------



## Goldigger

I was just reading this old thread on cjc, which says the half life for cjc is up to 8 days. But no blood results to confirm gh levels..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroids-associated-drugs-articles/74490-cjc-1295-hgh-igf-1-etc-worth-reading-2.html

Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to say your rips are not gh, just trying to find out if there is a way for the Chinese to cheat us now that a lot of people are serum testing.


----------



## goonerton

yes do you know which ones?


----------



## goonerton

Goldigger said:


> I was just reading this old thread on cjc, which says the half life for cjc is up to 8 days. But blood results to confirm gh levels..
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroids-associated-drugs-articles/74490-cjc-1295-hgh-igf-1-etc-worth-reading-2.html
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to say your rips are not gh, just trying to find out if there is a way for the Chinese to cheat us now that a lot of people are serum testing.


yeh these are really good questions tbh...i am not an expert by any means just have done quite a bit of reading....but i think the fact that your gh levels are back to normal by 3hrs(if the data on dats board is correct) rules out what i tested being peps as i was over 37 times above top of normal range at the 3hr mark.


----------



## xpower

http://www.datbtrue.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?419-GHRP-2-explained-w-pictures is one I believe


----------



## Clubber Lang

goonerton said:


> thats one reason i 'm not bothered about listening to people's opinions on their gains results etc, i'm only interested in seeing how much gh is in their blood when clinically measured by a licensed lab...
> 
> *i've seen it on other boards even people with no agenda using a certain GH and waxing lyrical about how good it is and very advanced people too...only for gh serum results to come out and show it is completely bunk*. plus if most are to be believed the results from GH are very subtle.
> 
> think of it this way, what test would rather use, one that everyone says they are making great gains on...or one that someone has bloodwork on and shows there test levels are ridiculously high?


be surprised how much BS you hear at gyms with guys pushing their junk. Its extremely hard to stay quiet sometimes as the crap flows out their mouth to make a sale. Soon realise whos in it for the money and doesnt give a feck about the user. People like that need a slap round the face, infront of everyone training. :angry:


----------



## goonerton

Goldigger said:


> I was just reading this old thread on cjc, which says the half life for cjc is up to 8 days. But no blood results to confirm gh levels..
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroids-associated-drugs-articles/74490-cjc-1295-hgh-igf-1-etc-worth-reading-2.html
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to say your rips are not gh, just trying to find out if there is a way for the Chinese to cheat us now that a lot of people are serum testing.


sorry mate i always seems to miss bits of posts!!

well that info from the tread you linked to is quite contradictory to dats info...tbh this is the problem there is so much conflicting information where people are coming to different conclusions based on studies that really are less than conclusive in terms of the points they are trying to argue.

the only thing i would accept regarding peps... is if there are pubmed or similarly authoritative studies that show x amount of people took x amounts of whichever peps....and what was their gh blood levels measured at, at whatever intervals after taking...and or what was peak gh blood levels....

or if the results of people on these boards that independently shot these peps and then had blood drawn at what is supposed to be peak blood level times...unfortunately i haven't seen anyone do this yet.


----------



## goonerton

Clubber Lang said:


> be surprised how much BS you hear at gyms with guys pushing their junk. Its extremely hard to stay quiet sometimes as the crap flows out their mouth to make a sale. Soon realise whos in it for the money and doesnt give a feck about the user. People like that need a slap round the face, infront of everyone training. :angry:


yeh this again is why i try not to listen to opinion when it comes to gh , because most people on it are on a ton of other **** already, and if the gains are as subtle many preach, the power of the mind and placebo can be very powerful...even in completely trustworthy people with no agenda.

then again there are plenty of brain dead morons about too.


----------



## xpower

http://ajpregu.physiology.org/content/292/4/R1577.full.pdf may be of interest


----------



## goonerton

thanks for that link i have taken a look but that goes way, way over my head!!

this is the level i'm on ....gh is supposedly very good for our purposes...so when i take any gh i want to actually get an idea of how much gh it actually is, so there are a few simple studies knocking around from pharma GH companies that from actual real world tests ,show simply what happens to your GH serum levels after shooting Xiu of GH...and when blood levels peak...so for the layman(me) i can simply get blood drawn at the average peak time and get a rough idea how much GH was in my product...obviously it is even better if you can test a pharma grade vial using exact same protocol first, so you have a reference point.

it was my belief that people used peps because we know they enable us to create more GH than naturally, so as a layman i need to see similar simple studies that show what happens to gh serum levels after shooting(i know that all may be in the study you linked) but sorry my science really isn't that good!

if your understanding is better than mine can you just highlight what you think are the relevant points, i.e what is supposedly the peak Gh serum level and how long after shooting does it occur? for each or a combination of which peps...

If it can be established here when is the average peak time of GH serum levels in blood after shooting whatever is supposed to be best combination of peps, i will gladly be a guinea pig and go and have a blood test at the allotted time.

i know the graph you sent me from dats is very clear and simple just want to be 100% clear that the studies behind the graph he made really support it.


----------



## goonerton

xpower said:


> http://ajpregu.physiology.org/content/292/4/R1577.full.pdf may be of interest


ok had a better look the study you gave, as thought it was a bit of order asking you for a study, then just telling you i couldn't understand it. lol

well on further inspection....i still don't undertsand it!

but a few things, firstly it says

"No animal or human experiments were conducted, and the study is

institutional review board exempt."

so it seems it is just about simulation and projected results rather than real world tests.

also the graph you sent me from dats shows the peak blood levels from peps to be around 100 ng/ml and on the study it shows peak levels at over 165 ng/ml...

and the peak levels are shown at 50-60hrs ...which looks like it must be from some kind of continuous infusion or something?...as i'm pretty sure the peak after a single administration would not be 50 hrs after shooting, going on dats graph showing Gh levels to be back at baseline after 3hrs...

also i can't see any mention of doses???

it really doesn't look to tie in with the graph from dats whatsoever , but as i said my science really isn't great, so if you could attempt to shed any light on this study would be helpful...

i


----------



## xpower

http://jme.endocrinology-journals.org/content/43/3/105.full.html (look @ the links as this is another simulation based on previous )


----------



## goonerton

xpower said:


> http://jme.endocrinology-journals.org/content/43/3/105.full.html (look @ the links as this is another simulation based on previous )


these studies are great mate and i will take a look at that, but can you first tell me what you think the previous study you linked to, tells about peps and peak gh blood levels etc with relevance to the way we would tend you use them i.e saturation dose 3 times a day?

as its ok trawling through these studies but it helps if you have an idea what point they are supposed to be supporting...


----------



## 3752

It seems many are throwing studies around left right and centre yet they are not all using the same substance or testing methods?

the link to Dats board for the GHRP2 experiments (Xpower linked) gives the results from IV injection which makes a huge difference with both uptake and peak times as well as dose used over IM and SQ, the comparison that was made to CJC and the half life of 8days concerning GH release is not comparible either as CJC 1295 with DAC(the longer half life pep) causes GH bleed so there is no real peak opposed to Mod GRF or synthetic GH



goonerton said:


> yeh these are really good questions tbh...i am not an expert by any means just have done quite a bit of reading....but i think the fact that your gh levels are back to normal by 3hrs(if the data on dats board is correct) rules out what i tested being peps as i was over 37 times above top of normal range at the 3hr mark.


what dose did you use?(sorry if i missed this) as the Graph on Dats board shows that single 7.5iu GH shot does not peak until 3-4hrs and does not return to baseline for just over 11hrs so you being 37 x above normal range (can i ask what your normal range is and how you got to this number) does depend on the dose you used as higher than 4iu's causes a GH bleed type scenario, for me a better test would be to use a smaller dose of say 2-4iu and see the GH pulse peak and return to normal in 3hrs.

the problem i have with these serum tests is that it all depends on your current circumstances and the test can be influenced by many factors Sleep diet, stress, exercise effect levels which vary throughout the day so taking a measurement at one point in my opinion does not tell us anything more than you injected GH above your normal levels, if you inject testosterone in supraphysiological amount I might expect plasma levels to be higher than normal even if the testosterone were only 30% pure.

these tests tell us you are injecting GH this is clear but they do not tell u how much GH you are injecting that is my issue with them being used to quote if a product is under or overdosed (not saying you are doing this) you can be assured that it is GH but is it 4iu in your 10iu vial or 10iu??


----------



## goonerton

hi mate

firstly i just wanted to see the medical studies that dat used to extrapolate that graph from...as i'm guessing he didn't take that graph directly from a study and rather formulated himself, correct me if i'm wrong as i've never been on dat board.

i took 10iu GH blood peaks at 3-4 hrs like you say, (i had blood drawn after 3hrs)...this is the reason why everybody is testing between these times ... there is a study by the makers of serostim that graphs gh serum levels post injection...the results are from a real world experiment measuring human gh serum levels after GH injection....

and i don't believe these tests can vary depending on circumstance (not greatly anyway) they are not like igf tests...they simply measure how much of a substance is in your blood at a given time....similar to an alcohol blood test....what do you believe are the variables that can significantly throw out these tests?

and people have been testing with lower doses and the results are proving to be linear ...i.e 5 iu results tend to come back 1/2 as much as 10iu

i agree you can't pinpoint the exact amount of gh from the test but you can get a pretty damn good indication....i.e if average tests for pharma are coming back at 30.0 following the usual protocol and then you test 30.0 for a certain brand ....there is a very good likelihood both products are pretty close together on GH content...of course the tests can't give any indication of purity.

anyways i think the point of this is rather than trying to pinpoint the exact amount of GH in a vial is to use these tests to compare one brand of GH to another in terms of content including pharma if possible...

and from what i've seen its pretty obvious the rips have more gh content than any other non pharma brand around.


----------



## goonerton

sorry i forgot to add, the reason you don't need a baseline fig, is because the norm baseline gh is so low 0-0.8 you can see it is stated on all my test results....

so it would just be waste of money getting a before test done, as when you take anything reasonable you are going to shoot so far out of normal range.

i don't even think people have a baseline fig as such, i imagine you would test 0.1 the majority of the time then anywhere up to 0.8 when you have a pulse.

its not like igf testing where you really need a baseline and your injecting one substance(GH) and then testing to see what effect it had on your normal IGf levels.

you are simply testing for the level of the substance you have just injected at the average blood peak time.

EDITapologies i never read the whole posts properly!

i never said i was 37 x above my normal range...i said i was 37 times above the TOP of the lab stated normal range...

like when you have blood work and they state the normal range, next to each of your tests and flag it if you are above or below.

remember that i tested on the kigs i was 0.3...


----------



## 3752

goonerton said:


> hi mate
> 
> firstly i just wanted to see the medical studies that dat used to extrapolate that graph from...as i'm guessing he didn't take that graph directly from a study and rather formulated himself, correct me if i'm wrong as i've never been on dat board.
> 
> i took 10iu GH blood peaks at 3-4 hrs like you say, (i had blood drawn after 3hrs)...this is the reason why everybody is testing between these times ... there is a study by the makers of serostim that graphs gh serum levels post injection...the results are from a real world experiment measuring human gh serum levels after GH injection....
> 
> and i don't believe these tests can vary depending on circumstance (not greatly anyway) they are not like igf tests...they simply measure how much of a substance is in your blood at a given time....similar to an alcohol blood test....what do you believe are the variables that can significantly throw out these tests?
> 
> and people have been testing with lower doses and the results are proving to be linear ...i.e 5 iu results tend to come back 1/2 as much as 10iu
> 
> i agree you can't pinpoint the exact amount of gh from the test but you can get a pretty damn good indication....i.e if average tests for pharma are coming back at 30.0 following the usual protocol and then you test 30.0 for a certain brand ....there is a very good likelihood both products are pretty close together on GH content...of course the tests can't give any indication of purity.
> 
> anyways i think the point of this is rather than trying to pinpoint the exact amount of GH in a vial is to use these tests to compare one brand of GH to another in terms of content including pharma if possible...
> 
> and from what i've seen its pretty obvious the rips have more gh content than any other non pharma brand around.


you ar saying that Rips a generic chinese non pharma GH brand have more GH than say Genotropin or Nutropin AQ really?? sorry mate you keep wanting studies to back up what Dat is saying but you do not give anything to back up what these tests show, they are not done in a controlled enviroment as fasted levels would be different to non fasted and stress has a huge role on GH levels......show me a study that uses this method in a non controlled enviroment to back up you claims that they prove anything?? i dont mean to across harsh but you do ask for studies yet you provide non yourself?

i suggest you go to Dats site and join yourself and ask him for the backup plus you can then read through all the studies he has on there...

as for the 37 x normal range sorry mate but what was your range? as it might not have gone up that far, i understand the lab range but that range like for all tests differs from lab to lab and as i pointed out this gives no indication to what of the 10iu you have in your system that 10iu could be 5iu so yes you have GH but how much? you cannot compare a test done on yourself with one done with pharma or any other GH brand done on someone else because as i said it is not controlled and variables do matter.....

i understand this is not igf testing but it does not matter as this test only shows you have GH in your system not how much so all it proves is that the Rips, Kigs etc have GH in them......

i don't see the point unless you are going to do a test without GH to discover a baseline, then do one with Rips then one with Geno and maybe one with Hyge all done 1 day apart using a controlled GH pulse dose 2-4iu and all carried out on the same person then and only then you can compare in my opinion as you can bet all the levels you are quoting for pharma levels on internet sites have been done in a controlled manner plus have probably been carried out using IV as this is the choosen method for scince studies with GH.......but in saying all that if you are getting the results then use the GH.....


----------



## goonerton

yes that is what i'm saying that rips could well contain more gh than pharma...there is a full lab assay on another board carried out on rips it showed they had around 14iu per vial it showed there purity too a full analysis , yes they are a board sponsor but other board sponsors' results showed their products contained no gh at all, so from that i guess they are genuine...

then to confirm the results further we have people doing gh serum on rips all testing in the 30s mine is quite low tbh...we have on some occasions people doing tests with pharma and rips and the rips serum result being higher, everyone is using same protocol each time, to keep their tests consistent, for instance they will have blood drawn 3 hrs after shooting pharma...then they will perform another test on rips or whatever having blood drawn 3hrs after shooting same iu...

the tests cannot gauge purity so pharma is obviously going to be more pure...

when you talk about GH baselines i relly think you don't understand this at all. As you know you create GH in pulses...so basically every normal persons gh serum level sits at basically nothing all the time unless you manage to test during a pulse...when it would elevate anywhere up to top of normal range. which is still only a fraction of the reading you will get if you inject legit gh.

on the kigs i tested 0.3 so you can take this a baseline if you like, as obviously they contained no GH i didn't even get near the top of normal range.

on the elis i tested at 13.9 ug/l way outside normal range.

on the rips i tested at 29.7 ug/l

all tests were taken approx 3hrs after shooting 10iu....the test simply measures how much GH is your blood system at time of test...as we know average peak blood levels are 3-3.5 hrs after injecting rHGH, so thats why we wait for this window...

if you don't see how going on these results we can differentiate between the GH content of each product, i really don't think there is any better way i can explain...maybe i am not explaining well , why not read around a bit more from people who can explain it better than me...as i don't see how people can fail to get it.

as for the dats stuff i'm not really bothered ,but ive been shown a graph where he plots peak gh serum levels after shooting peps and GH and it would just be nice to actually see the method he used or the original study or information he used to come up with that graph...but every time i ask , i seem to get some study that seems to have little if any relation to his graph...

this is the thing obviously i don't have 1% of the knowledge of dat , i don't know [email protected] about science, but i am capable of processing straight forward information. my tests and other people's show the results of a real world events of what happens to our gh serum levels after shooting differnet brands of GH...

this testing is not an exact science but i would take a product that i know tested very well over anything that all i had was people's opinions of their gains, no matter who the opinion came from.

ok and as for the 37X range thing as i said take my baseline as 0.3 as that is what i tested on the kigs, even though the kigs were bunk i doubt they lowered my 'baseline' lol , so rips tested at 29.7 so like that my test on rips was actually 99 x above normal range!!

lol


----------



## 3752

I am not getting it  ok then.....these test show you have GH in the blood nothing about dose, so your levels after jabbing 10iu showed you had exactly 10iu's in your system?

As for baseline there is a point because you should take a test as with any test or study (something you seem to want to see from others but not this test) to discover a baseline, how do you know when you injected that 10iu you did not in the middle of a GH pulse so your 10iu piggy backed the natural pulse? You don't because it is not controlled.....

I would question any test result given out by a person or company that sponsors a board and sells GH especially if that test says that it is far better than pharma.....but then any person with an ounce of intelligence would question why a given amount of GH injected would give more in the body? I presume that this test on the Rips was carried out on 10iu injected? Yet it showed 14iu in the blood lol that is bad process at source if they are overdosed by 40% (or it could of been injected on top of a natural pulse??)

These tests are not science they are not controlled so real life results mean as much if not more as both show you are using GH but neither tell you the exact dose you are using.........unless you can explain to me the calculations you used to prove that the levels you had = 10iu of GH that you injected as that would give more validity to the test so your levels where 37 x above normal levels how is that then calcated into a iu number?

As I said trust the tests all you want if the rips are giving you the results then that is great I know my GH works because I see the results.......and I use pharma

But I have seen nothing in this thread or any other that suggests anything more than you have used some GH....but like I say show me the calcalation used and it would make things clearer for me....


----------



## hilly

goonerton said:


> can't say i am very surprised no link to these bad rips GH serum tests has been forthcoming...
> 
> unless he is talking about some results from people he knows personally who have not posted them on internet???
> 
> would be nice though if people would properly explain/verify their claims...i think thats the way a lot of misleading information gets spread around...


U uttered all the above because I hadn't replied in 30 minutes ???

Some of us have lives to lead. Not just post all day abt serum gh tests trying to big up a Chinese brand.

I'm sure I have seen atleast 1 neg feedback with gh serum testing on pro muscle.

I dnt save these things as prefer real life results.

Having ran both rips and elit from different batches I can say without doubt the strength of these batches vary. This in itself puts me off.

It's a minefield as I said. No1 Made any accusations about the almighty rips.


----------



## goonerton

no disrespect but i feel like i'm banging my head against a brick wall here.

if you are honestly saying going on the test results i have put up (obviously on the assumption that i am being 100% genuine with everything i have said i done) that you wouldn't have any preference between the 3 brands i tested , then i don't know what else i can say tbh.


----------



## goonerton

hilly said:


> U uttered all the above because I hadn't replied in 30 minutes ???
> 
> Some of us have lives to lead. Not just post all day abt serum gh tests trying to big up a Chinese brand.
> 
> I'm sure I have seen atleast 1 neg feedback with gh serum testing on pro muscle.
> 
> I dnt save these things as prefer real life results.
> 
> Having ran both rips and elit from different batches I can say without doubt the strength of these batches vary. This in itself puts me off.
> 
> It's a minefield as I said. No1 Made any accusations about the almighty rips.


well its been 12 hrs now...you got the link yet? can you manage to fit sticking it up into your busy schedule... as i'm sure you're a very busy man!!lol

i don't give a [email protected] what accusations anyone makes about anything tbh, but if you're going to make a claim that your saw bad tests from a brand it does help if you can put up the link to prove it...otherwise its just starting a rumour that could well be misleading...which doesn't help anyone IMO

anyways i'm off to bed

nigh night


----------



## goonerton

oh yeh and just thought id add, if you're so busy can you explain why you have a post count getting on for 12,000 while mine is 800 odd!

lol even though you haven't really posted here for probably a year or so... lmao!!


----------



## hilly

goonerton said:


> oh yeh and just thought id add, if you're so busy can you explain why you have a post count getting on for 12,000 while mine is 800 odd!
> 
> lol even though you haven't really posted here for probably a year or so... lmao!!


Edit :

As I have UNi exams yesterday and today u am quite busy yes. So sifting through things to please u is no where on my list of priorities

However if it makes u happy

RIPs rock. Pharma gh at a third or less of the price. Every1 get on board


----------



## goonerton

No probs mate. Just thought your comment about "some of us have lives and can't just sit on here on here allday" was quite ironic given your 12,000 posts!!

Oh and if you ever get a chance to post the link of the bad test would be good...as your 1st post said you had seen bad tests and then your latest says 'I'm sure I've seen one' yet no link to any ...wouldn't want it to look like you're just trolling ...

As for your last comment rips rock blah blah blah

Look some people get this testing and think it is very useful some people don't...before I done these tests I saw the brand testing the highest across the boards was rips, I believed it was genuine, so I got some and done the tests myself...and what do you know my own test confirmed what I had previously seen.

For those that do get the testing hopefully I have brought some good information here that will be of some of help to them

For those that don't get it , disregard everything here and carry on paying twice as much for the hyges(joking!!) before anyone gets out of their pram!! Lol


----------



## 3752

Goonerton it is good you truly believe in this method of testing and you seem to hold this in such high regard that you dismiss the obvouise flaws in the method, one being the fact you constantly ask for studies to back up the opinion of people like Dat but do not provide studies to back up this method??

if (and i know you are not) you was the slightest bit inteested in the studies that Dat has used you would join his site and find them for yourself as they are all on there.....

one question though do you intend to run this test with every batch of Rips you get?

i will continue to use GH as i have done for 10yrs and i will continue to trust both my source and the GH i use and get the results i have been getting....just for the record i can assure you i pay alot less than you do for your chinese brand.....(Not joking  )


----------



## biglbs

Pscarb said:


> Goonerton it is good you truly believe in this method of testing and you seem to hold this in such high regard that you dismiss the obvouise flaws in the method, one being the fact you constantly ask for studies to back up the opinion of people like Dat but do not provide studies to back up this method??
> 
> if (and i know you are not) you was the slightest bit inteested in the studies that Dat has used you would join his site and find them for yourself as they are all on there.....
> 
> one question though do you intend to run this test with every batch of Rips you get?
> 
> i will continue to use GH as i have done for 10yrs and i will continue to trust both my source and the GH i use and get the results i have been getting....just for the record i can assure you i pay alot less than you do for your chinese brand.....(Not joking  )


Paul have you ever even won a competition,in the last ten years that would qualify your experiences?Is it guesswork?

Op i had time for you,however i can see that you are wearing blinkers and will not listen to others,you should chill a bit,drop the attitude and use facts not non legit studies!


----------



## 3752

biglbs said:


> Paul have you ever even won a competition,in the last ten years that would qualify your experiences?Is it guesswork?
> 
> Op i had time for you,however i can see that you are wearing blinkers and will not listen to others,you should chill a bit,drop the attitude and use facts not non legit studies!


it is all trial and error mate.......and over the last 10yrs i have built my knowledge with GH through this what i know is not final by any means but one thing i am certain of if it is to good to be true it is


----------



## goonerton

yes i do believe in this method and plenty of other people believe in it across all the boards...what are the obvious flaws? you keep mentioning obvious flaws yet you don't state what they are?

yes there are variables and variations person to person, but i as many believe it to be a very good indicator, not give you an exact number of iu you have shot but a good indication and an excellent tool for comparing one brand to another.

and what studies do you want me to use to back up what i'm saying? .....

i am giving you my clinically measured gh blood readings after shooting 3 different types of gh using the same protocol....what more do you want?

as i said i'm really not interested in dats data, whether the studies really back everything he says or not i'm really not bothered...but if someone had said well he calculated those peak serum levels by injecting a few people with those compounds and then testing their blood at given intervals....i would think that was quite a credible method...which is exactly what i have done but just on myself..*.i am not claiming anything is fact *...

i have simply put forward what happens to my blood GH serum level( as clinically measured by a licensed lab) after shooting 10iu of 3 different brands , people can draw their own conclusions as to what they think those results suggest...

you obviously as you have stated don't think my results show anything and going on my results alone you wouldn't have any preference to any of the brands...thats fair enough...but others may take a different view...

good on you if you have been taking gh for 10 years and you can get chinese gh cheaper than me ....i wish you all the best and long may your success continue!


----------



## Goldigger

Goonertons test is much better than the usual word of mouth that gh or peps are g2g, at least it proves there is a high amount of gh in his blood..with the rips..

He's not trying to prove its better than pharma or purer..or that his 10iu vial contains 10iu of gh..

Maybe people that have both pharma and Chinese gh (as long as you get your gh cheap enough) should do 3 tests..1 without injecting then 1 with the pharma and another a week or so later with the Chinese..

Then those that don't see the value that these tests have can then make a conclusion..

Just my opinion of course..


----------



## hilly

goonerton said:


> No probs mate. Just thought your comment about "some of us have lives and can't just sit on here on here allday" was quite ironic given your 12,000 posts!!
> 
> Oh and if you ever get a chance to post the link of the bad test would be good...as your 1st post said you had seen bad tests and then your latest says 'I'm sure I've seen one' yet no link to any ...wouldn't want it to look like you're just trolling ...
> 
> As for your last comment rips rock blah blah blah
> 
> Look some people get this testing and think it is very useful some people don't...before I done these tests I saw the brand testing the highest across the boards was rips, I believed it was genuine, so I got some and done the tests myself...and what do you know my own test confirmed what I had previously seen.
> 
> For those that do get the testing hopefully I have brought some good information here that will be of some of help to them
> 
> For those that don't get it , disregard everything here and carry on paying twice as much for the hyges(joking!!) before anyone gets out of their pram!! Lol


Funny thing is. I never stated anything negative abt your results or method of testing or rips. Just it was a mine field.

U started getting all ****ty n defensive.

The mods on here no I'm

Not a troll. Thats what's important.

U on

The other hand is questionable.

Getting very defensive over a specific gh then slagging hyge off sneakily just a little. Hinting it being twice the price.

Vested interest it could look like you know mate


----------



## 3752

Goldigger said:


> Goonertons test is much better than the usual word of mouth that gh or peps are g2g, at least it proves there is a high amount of gh in his blood..with the rips..
> 
> He's not trying to prove its better than pharma or purer..or that his 10iu vial contains 10iu of gh..
> 
> Maybe people that have both pharma and Chinese gh (as long as you get your gh cheap enough) should do 3 tests..1 without injecting then 1 with the pharma and another a week or so later with the Chinese..
> 
> Then those that don't see the value that these tests have can then make a conclusion..
> 
> Just my opinion of course..


i agree that it proves the Brand (whatever the brand) is GH it does not give indication to the amount though, he has stated a test on an US board (test run by a sponsor who sells the GH  ) that after a 10iu injection the test showed 14iu in the blood so better than pharma, i await the calculation that was carried out to come up with the 14iu number as it is a very specific number.

i have agreed several times the test is of use but it is flawed as a means to determine exact amounts.......this and the fact he seems to want all the studies to prove him wrong but offers non to prove this method can calculate the exact amount??



hilly said:


> Funny thing is. I never stated anything negative abt your results or method of testing or rips. Just it was a mine field.
> 
> U started getting all ****ty n defensive.
> 
> The mods on here no I'm
> 
> Not a troll. Thats what's important.
> 
> U on
> 
> The other hand is questionable.
> 
> Getting very defensive over a specific gh then slagging hyge off sneakily just a little. Hinting it being twice the price.
> 
> Vested interest it could look like you know mate


the fact he has got very defensive and is not debating the possible differences of opinions has not gone unnoticed.


----------



## MXD

1iu is 375mg iirc, why is it so fvcking hard to get that actual amount *10 per vial? lol.

Jokes tbh.


----------



## 3752

MXD said:


> 1iu is 375mg iirc, why is it so fvcking hard to get that actual amount *10 per vial? lol.
> 
> Jokes tbh.


is this aimed at me Max?


----------



## MXD

Pscarb said:


> is this aimed at me Max?


Nah just a general statement bro, allways puzzled me lol.


----------



## 3752

MXD said:


> Nah just a general statement bro, allways puzzled me lol.


this whole thing is puzzling me to be fair if people want to do this then way to go.....i see a value to prove there is GH in the brand but nothing else plus as i said in an earlier post how can it be assured you are not adding the GH to a natural pulse??

for injections of 10iu i would think that seeing as GH would not baseline until nearly 12hrs after the injection doing a blood test say at 3, 6 and 9hrs would make more sense.....


----------



## goonerton

Pscarb said:


> i agree that it proves the Brand (whatever the brand) is GH it does not give indication to the amount though, he has stated a test on an US board (test run by a sponsor who sells the GH  ) that after a 10iu injection the test showed 14iu in the blood so better than pharma, i await the calculation that was carried out to come up with the 14iu number as it is a very specific number.
> 
> i have agreed several times the test is of use but it is flawed as a means to determine exact amounts.......this and the fact he seems to want all the studies to prove him wrong but offers non to prove this method can calculate the exact amount??
> 
> the fact he has got very defensive and is not debating the possible differences of opinions has not gone unnoticed.


what are you trying to say there?

are you suggesting i have been less than 100% honest with the results i have put up here?

you are the only one trying to debate it and to be blatantly honest i don't think you have the first idea what you're talking about, you haven't read much about the testing and you haven't researched it , that is obviously clear. That is the reason i can,t be bothered to debate it with you. if there was someone who had a different opinion from me but was making sense , i would gladly debate it.

from you saying you need to know your baseline for it to be any good when talking about GH serum testing ,just proves you don't have the first clue what you're talking about...

its like the thread debating peps vs gh,,i argued that i didn't think the science presented backed the claim, i didn't try to rubbish the claim or dispute it...because i didn't have the knowledge...

Yet you come on this thread discounting the usefulness of these tests out of sight, not questioning, completely rubbishing....without actually knowing very much about the subject....

earlier in the thread the debate was quite interesting with people debating whether or not peps could not have been put in vial and given same results...but IMO your input has not been worth debating tbh...if you had of questioned...don't you need to know your baseline? thas fair enough...but you come in claiming categorically that its no good without baseline...

OK lets look at one point you made thats worth looking at

how do you know the values being so highh is not because its piggybacking a natural pulse?...

how high do you think a normal natural pulse goes?

considering normal range is stated in UK as 0-0.8 ug/l

do you think they would set a normal range that doesn't account for someone having a pulse during test?

do you think a normal person with no gh abnormalities who just happen to have a pulse while being tested will get flagged up and contacted due to having abnormal GH values??

remember normal range for women is up to 8.0 which i would say is to make sure they don't get flagged if secreting GH while being tested, as as you know their secretions reach higher levels than men

ok so if you agree that it is unlikely they will set a normal range that doesn't account for normal bodily function, we could assume that a pulse in a normal male will not go above 0.8ug/l ?

, so if we have tests showing that rHGH raises values to 29.7....if we agree that a natural pulse will be up to 0.8,,,even if hits the top end, is 0.8 ug/l already being in your blood from a pulse really going to make much difference to your result when shooting something that is going to raise to your values to 30 anyway?


----------



## goonerton

oh and just to add, the reason i was being "defensive" as you say...is because i'm pretty sure hilly is talking BS....he comes on saying i have seen bad tests for rips....as if there are quite a few floating around...he then changes it to i'm sure i have seen at least one...

when the general consensus i am seeing everywhere is no one has seen a single bad serum test for rips...so why try to muddy the waters and give people misleading information?

i though the whole idea of these boards was to help each other, not hinder.

if he puts up the link, i will stand corrected and apologise.


----------



## hilly

goonerton said:


> oh and just to add, the reason i was being "defensive" as you say...is because i'm pretty sure hilly is talking BS....he comes on saying i have seen bad tests for rips....as if there are quite a few floating around...he then changes it to i'm sure i have seen at least one...
> 
> when the general consensus i am seeing everywhere is no one has seen a single bad serum test for rips...so why try to muddy the waters and give people misleading information?
> 
> i though the whole idea of these boards was to help each other, not hinder.
> 
> if he puts up the link, i will stand corrected and apologise.


hang on. Are u unable to read my posts. I said i have seen positive and negative for both. Not how many. not theres a few floating around.

so calm yourself down.

you are coming across as very defensive towards rips mate. It looks like u have a vested interest. every1 sees it.

if this isnt the case then you maybe need to adjust how you come across a little. Then trying to acuse me of doing all sorts is laughable.

why would i want to slate either of these lol. having orderd and used both and currently using hyge and about to order either rips or elit it makes little difference to me.


----------



## goonerton

Mate i don't really give a **** what you think to be honest.

and even if i did have a vested interest which i don't.

it doesn't change the results of my serum tests, unless you think i faked the test on rips to help with my cunning promotion,and if thats what you think again i don't give a ****.

you said in your first post, i have seen positive and negative tests...."tests" plural...that would suggest more than one...you then later changed to "i'm sure i saw one"...when people say "i'm sure" in that manner it usually means well they're not exactly sure...but think they did...so a slight change in stance there

anyway i personally think your BSing , for what reason i don't know and don't care...but i don't like seeing people being mislead by others whatever their motives...

as i said i will apologise if i see the the thread/s with the bad test/s...

this thread was just about giving people that may be interested the results of my serum test for rips, just like the other 2 threads i made on different products...yeh i believe in the merits of this testing, yeh i was very happy with result of my test on rips and wanted to share that with others that see the benefits of these tests...thats all

but as i said you or anyone can think whatever you like, i really couldn't give a [email protected]


----------



## mal

Recent test on some pinwheels.


----------



## goonerton

Can't see them mate, maybe just stick up the link to the thread/s


----------



## 3752

goonerton said:


> what are you trying to say there?
> 
> are you suggesting i have been less than 100% honest with the results i have put up here?
> 
> you are the only one trying to debate it and to be blatantly honest i don't think you have the first idea what you're talking about, you haven't read much about the testing and you haven't researched it , that is obviously clear. That is the reason i can,t be bothered to debate it with you. if there was someone who had a different opinion from me but was making sense , i would gladly debate it.
> 
> from you saying you need to know your baseline for it to be any good when talking about GH serum testing ,just proves you don't have the first clue what you're talking about...
> 
> its like the thread debating peps vs gh,,i argued that i didn't think the science presented backed the claim, i didn't try to rubbish the claim or dispute it...because i didn't have the knowledge...
> 
> Yet you come on this thread discounting the usefulness of these tests out of sight, not questioning, completely rubbishing....without actually knowing very much about the subject....
> 
> earlier in the thread the debate was quite interesting with people debating whether or not peps could not have been put in vial and given same results...but IMO your input has not been worth debating tbh...if you had of questioned...don't you need to know your baseline? thas fair enough...but you come in claiming categorically that its no good without baseline...
> 
> OK lets look at one point you made thats worth looking at
> 
> how do you know the values being so highh is not because its piggybacking a natural pulse?...
> 
> how high do you think a normal natural pulse goes?
> 
> considering normal range is stated in UK as 0-0.8 ug/l
> 
> do you think they would set a normal range that doesn't account for someone having a pulse during test?
> 
> do you think a normal person with no gh abnormalities who just happen to have a pulse while being tested will get flagged up and contacted due to having abnormal GH values??
> 
> remember normal range for women is up to 8.0 which i would say is to make sure they don't get flagged if secreting GH while being tested, as as you know their secretions reach higher levels than men
> 
> ok so if you agree that it is unlikely they will set a normal range that doesn't account for normal bodily function, we could assume that a pulse in a normal male will not go above 0.8ug/l ?
> 
> , so if we have tests showing that rHGH raises values to 29.7....if we agree that a natural pulse will be up to 0.8,,,even if hits the top end, is 0.8 ug/l already being in your blood from a pulse really going to make much difference to your result when shooting something that is going to raise to your values to 30 anyway?


what you have said in this post proves my point not yours. 

you keep going on about studies to prove certain things yet this test to prove what you have GH in your system is not controlled that fact you feel i am not debating just proves you have no clue....you make assumptions about everything just to prove what a Chinese brand is good?

if you re-read all my posts i have not rubbished the tests at all......i have said they are flawed because they are not controlled at no point have i said they are of no use....would you like me to wait whilst you check that???

i am questioning the numbers you and others are throwing around in a blind way to prove your point this is called debating the subject you are very defensive and have answered non of my questions about calculations and specific numbers WHY?? i am not defensive yet you have insulted my knowledge several times which i find laughable at best but hey ho......

i assume you have gone back and checked that i have not rubbished the test only disagree to there use and that they are flawed......i have said (and you can check) i can see how these test are of use to see that what you injected was actual GH BUT i have yet to told how specific numbers can be drawn from these levels for example you injected 10iu how from your numbers did you workm out it was 10iu? i have asked for this a few times and you choose to slide over it to only insult my knowldege.....

what you are doing is proving you have GH in your system above average nothing more nothing less....so?? how is that of use other than knowing you bought GH this is my point.

you are the one that is dismissing base levels or GH pulses as being of no consequence why? they happen and you cannot just assume things to make your numbers look better all these things come into play.....

concerning Hilly so what why does that offend you so you have to be defensive he disagrees with you that is all, this is what happens on forums why does that matter to you??

you mention



> the general consensus i am seeing everywhere is no one has seen a single bad serum test for rips


 i am a member of many many boards and not seen this general consensus or do you mean the boards in the US where the sponsors sell this brand?

no one is asking you to apologise this is a debate a difference of opinion, you say i am not worthy to debate with as i do not know the subject  yet you are the one who gets defensive and insults my knowledge when i disagree with your opinion so prove me wrong show me the calcalations that show you injected 10iu of GH, show me that other factors have no play in the levels seen.......dont throw your toys out the pram show me if i am wrong i am wrong i am a big enough man to say i have learnt something new, but dont think for one second just because i do not share your opinion i have no knowledge.....


----------



## goonerton

i don't have time to read that all now, but i will respond later . I apologise if my last post quoting you was a bit abrasive i just didn't like the comment about this hasn't gone un noticed as if i was up to something shady .

i did reread the thread yesterday and tbh i don't think you was reading my posts properly and i wasn't yours.

but you saying that without knowing your baseline its no good, (as baseline is pretty irrelevant for this)

and then dsaying all this proves is that all have GH in them ....when the kigs tested at 0.3 really does make me think you haven't done much research into this...

but i wil read properly and post later.


----------



## Goldigger

Just looking around on google, i tried to find the average figures on adult levels of GH..not much luck, this is off wiki.. 1ug = 1000ng

HGH is synthesized and secreted from the anterior pituitary gland in a pulsatile manner throughout the day; surges of secretion occur at 3- to 5-hour intervals.[2] The plasma concentration of GH during these peaks may range from 5 to even 45 ng/mL.[22] The largest and most predictable of these GH peaks occurs about an hour after onset of sleep.[23] Otherwise there is wide variation between days and individuals. Nearly fifty percent of HGH secretion occurs during the third and fourth NREM sleep stages.[24] Between the peaks, basal GH levels are low, usually less than 5 ng/mL for most of the day and night.[23] Additional analysis of the pulsatile profile of GH described in all cases less than 1 ng/ml for basal levels while maximum peaks were situated around 10-20 ng/mL.[25][26]

A number of factors are known to affect HGH secretion, such as age, gender, diet, exercise, stress, and other hormones.[2] Young adolescents secrete HGH at the rate of about 700 ?g/day, while *healthy adults secrete HGH at the rate of about 400 ug/day*

Not sure if thats total or ug/l

Wiki also has this reference to average fasted levels http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reference_ranges_for_blood_tests

lower limit 0ng/ml

upper limit 5ng/ml

But no indication on age groups..


----------



## Goldigger

mal said:


> Recent test on some pinwheels.


Them images won't display as you need to be a member of ironmagazineforums


----------



## mal

View attachment 83506


----------



## goonerton

Pscarb said:


> what you have said in this post proves my point not yours.
> 
> you keep going on about studies to prove certain things yet this test to prove what you have GH in your system is not controlled that fact you feel i am not debating just proves you have no clue....you make assumptions about everything just to prove what a Chinese brand is good?
> 
> if you re-read all my posts i have not rubbished the tests at all......i have said they are flawed because they are not controlled at no point have i said they are of no use....would you like me to wait whilst you check that???
> 
> i am questioning the numbers you and others are throwing around in a blind way to prove your point this is called debating the subject you are very defensive and have answered non of my questions about calculations and specific numbers WHY?? i am not defensive yet you have insulted my knowledge several times which i find laughable at best but hey ho......
> 
> i assume you have gone back and checked that i have not rubbished the test only disagree to there use and that they are flawed......i have said (and you can check) i can see how these test are of use to see that what you injected was actual GH BUT i have yet to told how specific numbers can be drawn from these levels for example you injected 10iu how from your numbers did you workm out it was 10iu? i have asked for this a few times and you choose to slide over it to only insult my knowldege.....
> 
> what you are doing is proving you have GH in your system above average nothing more nothing less....so?? how is that of use other than knowing you bought GH this is my point.
> 
> you are the one that is dismissing base levels or GH pulses as being of no consequence why? they happen and you cannot just assume things to make your numbers look better all these things come into play.....
> 
> concerning Hilly so what why does that offend you so you have to be defensive he disagrees with you that is all, this is what happens on forums why does that matter to you??
> 
> you mention i am a member of many many boards and not seen this general consensus or do you mean the boards in the US where the sponsors sell this brand?
> 
> no one is asking you to apologise this is a debate a difference of opinion, you say i am not worthy to debate with as i do not know the subject  yet you are the one who gets defensive and insults my knowledge when i disagree with your opinion so prove me wrong show me the calcalations that show you injected 10iu of GH, show me that other factors have no play in the levels seen.......dont throw your toys out the pram show me if i am wrong i am wrong i am a big enough man to say i have learnt something new, but dont think for one second just because i do not share your opinion i have no knowledge.....


have read your post, tbh i think we are just going around in circles here...

to me it is common sense that we would want to shoot the brand of GH that raises our own gh serum levels by the highest degree and across the boards with everyone doing these tests rips always come out well above any other brand...do you think that is coincidence are conditions just always perfect for everyone to get a high reading when they test rips?

you say there are no controls....well yes there are controls i shoot the same dose of each product and have blood drawn at the same time with each...no one is trying to say this is a double blind peer reviewed study(or whatever they call em) but there is a norm protocol which offers some control. this is not an exact science just a good indicator.

if the same person drank a single whiskey one day....half a pint of whiskey another...and a pint another....and had blood drawn an hour or whatever after drinking each time do you not think you wouldn get a low , middle, and higher reading for each?...and then would you not be able to match those readings to each day?

would you only be able to tell that the person had had a drink on all 3 occasions but nothing more?

you keep asking for studies to show how i know how many ius each reading represents but as i have said numerous times on this thread, THESE TESTS WILL NOT PINPOINT HOW MANY IUs YOU HAVE TAKEN...but they are a good indicator and a very good tool for testing products against each other.

the fact that you think a test of 0.3 for kigs shows it contains GH and you can't differentiate between that and a product that tests 29.7 says it all really.

and how can there be any general consensus about the rips tests on UK boards when as far as i know no one else is even testing or posting up their results on UK boards...if you have some bad tests on Rips from UK boards to report, i'm all ears....

i think its best we just agree to disagree, and those that believe these tests have merit can perhaps use the info here to help them in some way...fro those that don't see any merit in this just disregard and move along.

in regards to hilly i'm neither being defensive nor am i offended...i simply called BS on what he's saying thats it...if he wants to post up the proof as i have said i will gladly apologise. but if he's not going to do that he may as well just stay out of the thread as it is just becoming some personal BS which i can't be bothered with and it is just derailing the thread.


----------



## goonerton

mal said:


> View attachment 83506


that show a 36 serum test for rips which is pretty consistent with others , i said mine was actually on low side...

sorry mate was that for hyges?

if so that is a high one for them the only other one i have seen for those was the one you posted on my other which was around 22 if i remember rightly...

i think there have been some quite bad ones for them too like under 10, but i would presume they are probably fakes as there seems to be a lot of fake hyges around


----------



## goonerton

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/lab-testing/161838-hygetropin-labs.html

here's one for hyges at ironmagazine...24....which is pretty good.

easier to just to put up the link so we can see what product they're talking about


----------



## goonerton

One thing that does make me laugh with these tests, when people say oh there are too many variations and variables its obviously flawed.

like there are no variations or variables when going on someone's anecdotal reports of their gains...because not even accounting for placebo effect, its not like they are likely to be on a plethora of other drugs at the same time, they won't be taking other peps,aas, fat burners, slin or anything else.

of course there are far less variations and variables going on hearsay and anecdotal reports than there is with clinical blood tests that test the serum level of the substance you have just injected...

don't know how i didn't see this earlier!


----------



## 3752

goonerton said:


> One thing that does make me laugh with these tests, when people say oh there are too many variations and variables its obviously flawed.
> 
> like there are no variations or variables when going on someone's anecdotal reports of their gains...because not even accounting for placebo effect, its not like they are likely to be on a plethora of other drugs at the same time, they won't be taking other peps,aas, fat burners, slin or anything else.
> 
> of course there are far less variations and variables going on hearsay and anecdotal reports than there is with clinical blood tests that test the serum level of the substance you have just injected...
> 
> don't know how i didn't see this earlier!


yea but no one is saying that anecdotal experiances are fact it is just what the person experianced, you make me laugh mate you cling to little things yet you have not answered my question on how you work out a specific IU amount for the levels you have had tested? you stated in a prevouise post that someone injected 10iu and the test showed he had 14iu in his blood how did they work it out?

as i have said a million times but you just ignore the fact that these tests tell you one thing and one thing only that you have injected GH......they do not tell you how much of that 10iu was GH if in fact your levels showed 10iu was injected or 5iu was injected.....now i ask again please give me the calcalation that you and all you believers use to work this out.......??


----------



## Goldigger

Paul i think you may have misread his post on the 14iu? No mention of 14iu in the blood, unless i missed it..but 14iu in the vial



goonerton said:


> yes that is what i'm saying that rips could well contain more gh than pharma...there is a full lab assay on another board carried out on rips it showed they had around *14iu per vial* it showed there purity too a full analysis , yes they are a board sponsor but other board sponsors' results showed their products contained no gh at all, so from that i guess they are genuine...


----------



## goonerton

well whether some people like it or not unless something credible comes to light that undermines the reliability of these serum tests they are going to be the new gold standard for judging non pharma GH...On the US boards they pretty much are already and i'm sure its only a matter of time before it takes hold on UK boards.

The thing is the more that comes out the more it all fits together....you have a full lab analysis showing rips to be overdosed, then you have these serum tests

and the ones i've seen where people have tested pharma and rips, rips usually give a slightly higher result(remember these tests don't measure purity and pharma will be far more pure than any generic)....then if you look around the web for rips igf blood tests...rips were always giving very high IGF results between 600-900, even way before the serum tests started, which is a further clue to them being GH potent and to the reliability of serum tests....

it all fits together....I am only using rips as the example as these are the brand i can find with the most consistent results.

here is a link to someone who tested rips and pharma apparently prescription bought, he tested everything shooting 5iu. There is another one on PM where rips came out higher than pharma but it is against their board rules to put on other boards...

http://www.steroidinsight.com/showth...)-Test-Results

i did put this link on other thread but think its relevant to this post too.


----------



## goonerton

Goldigger said:


> Paul i think you may have misread his post on the 14iu? No mention of 14iu in the blood, unless i missed it..but 14iu in the vial


And i thought i read other people's posts poorly!!


----------



## Goldigger

Your link don't seem to work buddy..

http://www.steroidinsight.com/showth...)-Test-Results


----------



## goonerton

http://www.steroidinsight.com/showthread.php/2276-Elitropin-(Black-Top)-Test-Results

that one should work


----------



## hilly

From the little i no these seem like an ok

Test to make sure ure getting gh

Can some1 explain how the tests results seem to vary so much not only brand to brand but kit to kit??

I mean we are all similar humans and if elit or hyge or rips are all the sane kit to kit then surely we should be seeing very similar results.

No a result of 12, 17,33,76 and I think I've seen a 200??

By the way this is a genuine question.


----------



## goonerton

this is the thing , the results on the whole really are very consistent. There are variations person to person, obviously blood volume and size are likely to be factors considering the tests measure gh per litre(or whatever unit) of blood, also average peak blood levels(according to saizen study) are between 3-4hrs , so obviously like anything with an average some people are likely to reach peak before and some after...

so some people will possibly not be having blood drawn at optimum time for them, but that doesn't matter as long as they always follow same protocol, for instance people that score low for pharma or a certain brand of generic, score low across the board when sticking to same protocol....i have yet to see anyone get say a lower than average test for rips and then get a higher than average test on pharma.

and when you compare the results from multiple testers ,while each testers results are different, the products basically always rank pretty much the same i.e whatever product person A tests highest on will be the same for persons B and C etc etc.


----------



## Optima25

hello brothers

I am on 4iu rips for the next few months. I am still confused if its real GH. I've done a blood-test too ...will get the results thuesday


----------



## goonerton

oh thats cool , where you from?


----------



## Optima25

goonerton said:


> oh thats cool , where you from?


I am from switzerland. I can make a photo of my 10x 10iu Riptropin package. Curious is that I've tried the batch-number at the riptropin webside and it did not work ?!? Also I notice a rapid heartbeat since I'm taking it. Normaly its around 55bpm and now I have 65-70bpm


----------



## goonerton

Optima25 said:


> I am from switzerland. I can make a photo of my 10x 10iu Riptropin package. Curious is that I've tried the batch-number at the riptropin webside and it did not work ?!? Also I notice a rapid heartbeat since I'm taking it. Normaly its around 55bpm and now I have 65-70bpm


hi, did you enter the code without leaving gaps?

i know if you leave a gap where there is one on box it doesn't come up legit. Need to make sure no gaps.

What blood test did you have?

will be interesting to see your results...


----------



## Optima25

goonerton said:


> hi, did you enter the code without leaving gaps?
> 
> i know if you leave a gap where there is one on box it doesn't come up legit. Need to make sure no gaps.
> 
> What blood test did you have?
> 
> will be interesting to see your results...


thank you for this very interesting information. I will try again. But I will never take riptropin. I've got rapid heartbeat and higher body-temperature. Something is foul here. I will try CJC-1295 no dac with GHRP-2


----------



## Optima25

I've got the results of my blood-sample ....GH has to be <10 and I have only 6 and IGF-1 has to be between 13 and 65 and I have only 25. And this after 5iE of RIPTROPIN - RIPTROPIN is Fake and I will never touch chineese stuff. I am on GHRP-2 and GRF 1-29 now - and I must say I am pretty impressed. I have typical side-effects of GH when I use those peptides. Soon I'm gonna make a GH-Test again to see how the peptides work. And I will let you know


----------



## Goldigger

I think its unfair or a bad choice of words to say riptropin in fake..

Over in professional muscle there are plenty of more than happy users..I guess it all depends where you get your rips from..

did your code check out on the rip site, or did it come back as fake?


----------



## hilly

Goldigger said:


> I think its unfair or a bad choice of words to say riptropin in fake..
> 
> Over in professional muscle there are plenty of more than happy users..I guess it all depends where you get your rips from..
> 
> did your code check out on the rip site, or did it come back as fake?


Should that be the case tho.

If you want to gamble with your cash then their are plenty of casinos.

Having just orderd some rips with a friend I'm not overly joyed by these results and to be fair it serves me right for going against my better judgement just to save a little cash


----------



## goonerton

hilly said:


> Should that be the case tho.
> 
> If you want to gamble with your cash then their are plenty of casinos.
> 
> Having just orderd some rips with a friend I'm not overly joyed by these results and to be fair it serves me right for going against my better judgement just to save a little cash


lol because this optima dude really seems genuine...i thought you only cared about "real world results" and not paper a few posts ago anyway????

look at his first posts here...on the 28th may he said he will be on rips for a few months .....then still on the 28th may he says he will never take riptropin...then 2 days later he has a bunk blood test for the rips... and by then he is now running peps which he is impressed with...After 2 days? lmfao

What a lot of balonie as the GoH would say lol


----------



## biglbs

DingDing seconds out.......


----------



## hilly

goonerton said:


> lol because this optima dude really seems genuine...i thought you only cared about "real world results" and not paper a few posts ago anyway????
> 
> look at his first posts here...on the 28th may he said he will be on rips for a few months .....then still on the 28th may he says he will never take riptropin...then 2 days later he has a bunk blood test for the rips... and by then he is now running peps which he is impressed with...After 2 days? lmfao
> 
> What a lot of balonie as the GoH would say lol


Lol. Are/were u a secret agent. Not every1 has hidden agendas lol.

The point I'm

Making is with some brands there isn't any discrepancies/complaints.


----------



## goonerton

You don't need to be a secret agent to work out someone who with their 1st post on a forum says they will be running a certain brand of GH for the next few months, then on same day they say they will never ever take said brand...then 2 days later they are now running peps and are impressed!!

Doesn't take a genius to work they are either mental a troll or both! lol

I do find it funny though that when i put up my lab results up along with scan etc, it didn't mean very much for you as you prefer "real world results" blah blah blah... but now some lunatic with no posts, puts up some incoherent guff about a bunk test has no scan result....you are now very concerned about this negative test. lmfao, absolutely full of it!!

and what non pharma brand/s have less discrepancies/complaints across the boards than rips?

I spend a lot of time reading around all the forums i would love to hear which brand/s have a better reputation than rips?

I won't hold my breath for answer lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

goonerton said:


> You don't need to be a secret agent to work out someone who with their 1st post on a forum says they will be running a certain brand of GH for the next few months, then on same day they say they will never ever take said brand...then 2 days later they are now running peps and are impressed!!
> 
> Doesn't take a genius to work they are either mental a troll or both! lol
> 
> I do find it funny though that when i put up my lab results up along with scan etc, it didn't mean very much for you as you prefer "real world results" blah blah blah... but now some lunatic with no posts, puts up some incoherent guff about a bunk test has no scan result....you are now very concerned about this negative test. lmfao, absolutely full of it!!
> 
> and what non pharma brand/s have less discrepancies/complaints across the boards than rips?
> 
> I spend a lot of time reading around all the forums i would love to hear which brand/s have a *better reputation than rips*?
> 
> I won't hold my breath for answer lol


Hygetropins, Originals and Lins.

Pfizer Genotropins.


----------



## Goldigger

Optima is a member on another board..

looking forward to the result of this.. http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?502751-GRF-1-29-and-GHRP-2-Log&p=6025893&highlight=#post6025893

Although id also like to see the scan of the lab test, and im assuming pinning 1 hour before the test is optimal?


----------



## goonerton

Goldigger said:


> Optima is a member on another board..
> 
> looking forward to the result of this.. http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?502751-GRF-1-29-and-GHRP-2-Log&p=6025893&highlight=#post6025893
> 
> Although id also like to see the scan of the lab test, and im assuming pinning 1 hour before the test is optimal?


Yeh on reflection maybe my last post was a bit out of order, but the guy is coming across a bit strange what with saying he is running rips for the next few months to then saying he will never take riptropins both on the same day...It does seem a bit strange, then 2 days later is running peps and is already impressed, ....but should give him the benefit of the doubt, maybe it is just because english isn't his 1st language that he is coming across like that.

@Optima

Apologies for my last post, but would be good if you could put up(or a give a link) to the scan of your lab result. Also did you try entering the code again on rip website without leaving any spaces? did it come up as legit?


----------



## goonerton

Clubber Lang said:


> Hygetropins, Originals and Lins.
> 
> Pfizer Genotropins.


Hygetropins certainly don't have a better rep across the forums than rips at the moment not in a million years.

And Pfizer is a legit pharma company, so surely its a given that they have e better rep than anything non pharma:confused1:


----------



## hilly

goonerton said:


> Yeh on reflection maybe my last post was a bit out of order, but the guy is coming across a bit strange what with saying he is running rips for the next few months to then saying he will never take riptropins both on the same day...It does seem a bit strange, then 2 days later is running peps and is already impressed, ....but should give him the benefit of the doubt, maybe it is just because english isn't his 1st language that he is coming across like that.
> 
> @Optima
> 
> Apologies for my last post, but would be good if you could put up(or a give a link) to the scan of your lab result. Also did you try entering the code again on rip website without leaving any spaces? did it come up as legit?


Quick change of heart there.

U dnt get my point which is a Shame.

I believe ure results and his. No reason not to. I dnt no either of u from

Adam and instead of jumping to accusations abt his rep like u did I just took both of your info for what it is.

Random blokes on the net lol.

Same as I expect u think if me. No need to get so worked up like u do.

My point is and has always been there shouldn't be such VARIATION in results both from

Serum tests and people's feedback.

I'm yet to see this in regards to ansomone or hygetropin when it relates to the versions mentioned above not the naughty copy's coming from

Some other board sponsors


----------



## goonerton

TBH i'm bored of arguing with people here who i doubt their research and or where they are coming from.

IMO from doing the reading and putting in the leg work, the general consensus i have found is that there are a few non pharma brands that can be relied upon above everything else and hyges isn't one of them, i know there is also another source who has blue tops that score around the same as rips and he is also believed to be 100% reliable.

The suppliers of all these, well the main suppliers at least are either private or you need to have a referral to order from them because they are in such demand they can pick and choose who they deal with.

Whoever from reading the forums has a different interpretation and thinks hyges or whatever else have best rep/serum results and are most reliable, fair enough you're entitled to your opinion ,i am bored of arguing , good luck.


----------



## biglbs

Yes opinions vary,always will


----------



## Goldigger

Goldigger said:


> Optima is a member on another board..
> 
> looking forward to the result of this.. http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?502751-GRF-1-29-and-GHRP-2-Log&p=6025893&highlight=#post6025893
> 
> Although id also like to see the scan of the lab test, and im assuming pinning 1 hour before the test is optimal?


I just checked the test results..of the blood test after pinning grf and ghrp-2 from extreme peptides..

Absolute bunk peps..


----------



## goonerton

Goldigger said:


> I just checked the test results..of the blood test after pinning grf and ghrp-2 from extreme peptides..
> 
> Absolute bunk peps..


that guy does seem a bit odd though, not saying he is definitely not genuine, but is a strange one, and he hasn't put up any scans or pics of products either.

like he said his rips code never checked out on site, i have yet to hear of any fake rips and he wouldn't answer whether or not code worked after trying without spaces....

Also he said he had 10kits of rips and was saying he would never ever take again before he even had lab result, then his lab result he said was 6.0 for 5 iu which is lower than i have ever seen for rips but equates to 12.0 for 10 iu, so that would mean they would still contain a fair amount of GH, probably even quite comparable to a good number of tests for eli blacks...yet he was just gonna sack them off and run peps instead... even though he has 10 kits!!guy must be rolling in it!!

don't know maybe he is on the level but he is very odd to say the least.


----------



## Tassotti

He tested the peps an hour after taking them. The pulse would be long gone by then ?!?


----------



## goonerton

Guy just sounds like fruit cake to me, he said he had igf test as well as gh on the rips after running a few days, when its well known igf levels take a fair time to rise, no one gets igf test on gh untill have been running minimum of 2 weeks and usually 3 or 4...and then he said he had igf test done for peps after he could have only been running a week or so when from what i've read peps don't really raise igf levels even after long term use. no scan of results no pics of products.


----------



## Goldigger

Tassotti said:


> He tested the peps an hour after taking them. The pulse would be long gone by then ?!?


Correct me if im wrong...just scanned over this..

Theres a couple of graphs dat has posted under the heading GHRH (and analogs) + GHSs = a lot of synergistic growth hormone release

here http://www.datbtrue.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?12-Growth-Hormone-Secretagogues

The first chart looks to be intravenous, so i'm not sure how much difference there is between that and IM or SC..

The second chart doesnt say how it was administered but even at the 60min mark GH is still highly elevated..


----------



## Goldigger

Just read this..

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?492366-***-GH-Testing-***&highlight=#.T6SRYDd5mc0

Goonerton did you have an IGF test as well?


----------



## hackskii

goonerton said:


> remember normal range for women is up to 8.0 which i would say is to make sure they don't get flagged if secreting GH while being tested, as as you know their secretions reach higher levels than men


You beat me to this one.

Notice how women are 10 times higher than us men in GH?

Wonder why men have 10 times the testosterone than women.

I believe it is estrogen that ramps up GH for women, and testicles in men that ramp up testosterone.

On a side note, the adrenal glands produce testosterone in both men and women, then is why when men are shut down, the are at the top end of normal for women.

Men have testicles and women do not:lol:



mal said:


> View attachment 83506


This guy has been on gear for some time.

He appears to be on a cycle right now.

He needs some estrogen management (AI), and some HCG. :lol:

Nice numbers on the GH.

I get it actually.

We are not testing the vial for how much GH is in the vial, we are testing the response in blood plasma levels of GH from a specific amount of iu.

To do this, you inject X amount and draw blood after a desired time, which is 3 hours.

I don't think the other variables matter if one is using one as the model to test.

To limit things diet, time of test, should be the same.

As for pulse, the pulse will be a max of .8 for men, and 8 for women (up to).

The pulse would not even be part of the equation being so low.

Not like shooting testosterone when you have your first shot and natty levels are normal, then testing 9 months later it would be less.

The pulse would make a small difference if one was to be sleeping, but even that would be slight.

I get the 10iu thing, the bottle that the rip was in was 10iu.

I think that it was suggested it to actually be overdosed to 14iu?

If I read that right, which would explain some how it would be higher than the others, which makes sense to me.

Snip from a readme, natty levels.

The fact that growth hormone has a 20 minute half-life, IGF-1 an 8 minute half-life,

IGF-1

bound to IGFBP-3 a 20 hour half-life (± 4hours), and

IGF-1/IGFBP-3 bound to Acid Labile Subunit (ALS) a

200+ hour half-life, indicates that the continued presence of IGF-1 is important to our survival.

Below is a chart that either elevates GH release, or hinders its release, ironically I found this, this morning by accident.


----------



## goonerton

Goldigger said:


> Just read this..
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?492366-***-GH-Testing-***&highlight=#.T6SRYDd5mc0
> 
> Goonerton did you have an IGF test as well?


Nah I had everything i have had tested a day after getting it so pointless getting an IGF test done at that stage , I may have one done in a bit, but i've seen plenty IGF tests for rips already quite a few going back a good while too and all good, so i'm not really too bothered tbh. but i may do when i get through what i'm running now.

i have seen that thing vefore about the gh can be inactive ...but if i remember rightly that was actually relating to a lab analysis , where it apparently could show up as GH but be inactive...not sure if it was inactive if it would show in blood in a GH serum test though...Not sure though tbh.


----------



## Goldigger

So looking at that chart hacksi found i need to:

Take a GHRH

Go hypoglycemic

Stop eating dominos on a sunday

Take BCAA's

Starve myself

Sleep while exercising

Stress is covered with my mrs

Shave all my pubes off

Raise my estrogen


----------



## Goldigger

goonerton said:


> Nah I had everything i have had tested a day after getting it so pointless getting an IGF test done at that stage , I may have one done in a bit, but i've seen plenty IGF tests for rips already quite a few going back a good while too and all good, so i'm not really too bothered tbh. but i may do when i get through what i'm running now.
> 
> i have seen that thing vefore about the gh can be inactive ...but if i remember rightly that was actually relating to a lab analysis , where it apparently could show up as GH but be inactive...not sure if it was inactive if it would show in blood in a GH serum test though...Not sure though tbh.


I'm not sure but i think what there saying is that the GH serum testing isnt very acurate, it can see a sequence of 191aa which would appear to be GH, but if the 191aa is the wrong sequence it would still show in the test as GH, but it would then be biologically inactive.

I think thats why they are saying that people need to take both a GH serum test and also IGF test..if both are eleveated then its all good??


----------



## goonerton

Goldigger said:


> I'm not sure but i think what there saying is that the GH serum testing isnt very acurate, it can see a sequence of 191aa which would appear to be GH, but if the 191aa is the wrong sequence it would still show in the test as GH, but it would then be biologically inactive.
> 
> I think thats why they are saying that people need to take both a GH serum test and also IGF test..if both are eleveated then its all good??


Well i just read the article again and am quite certain it doesn't say that all, there is no mention of Serum testing at all, it talks about methods of lab analysis and the bit highlighted which is apparently the relevant part says

"Additionally, the wrong choice of manufacturing conditions or formulation may lead to improperly folded polypeptide chains which are biologically inactive. Hence, further methodologies capable of analysis of the protein conformation are needed."

Its quite a jump to take from that this suggests if any of the described issues had occurred that this would lead to the GH showing up in your blood but being useless...especially when the article is talking about lab assays of substances with no mention of blood tests. If its not active would it even show up in blood(i have no idea?)

But i still think its a good idea to have an IGF test done after running a sufficient time too, just to confirm things further, but as i said i have seen quite a few IGF results recent and older for rips already and they confirm the GH tests.

I think whats more of a possibility is that all the generics we are taking are 192 rather than 191 , as from what i gather this would show up in blood as GH too(don't quote me on that though), but apparently thats possibly not that a great issue either as i have read that 99.x % of people get on just as well with 192 as they would with 191.

And from the IGF tests i've seen for rips if it is in fact 192 it would seem to not be a great issue.


----------



## Goldigger

Sorry i forgot to add this link http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?500271-Serum-HGH-Testing

Post 10 onwards

Dont get me wrong I'm not trying to say your rips are fake..

It's just interesting what the guys saying and it could be a possibilty..


----------



## goonerton

Goldigger said:


> Sorry i forgot to add this link http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?500271-Serum-HGH-Testing
> 
> Post 10 onwards
> 
> Dont get me wrong I'm not trying to say your rips are fake..
> 
> It's just interesting what the guys saying and it could be a possibilty..


Can't see anything of much relevance there TBH , just a few guys shooting the [email protected] , though they do seem to be trying to clutch at anything over there to try and discredit the merits of gh serum testing lol, even the little study gh bioactivity or whatever , if you read it has no relevance that i can see for the purposes we are looking at.

I suppose if we start seeing brand/s where people are getting high GH serum test results followed by normal/low IGF results, that would lend some credence to what they are saying, but i haven't seen that happen yet, in fact quite the opposite.

Also i'm sure that wada actually use GH serum testing as part of their dope testing regime, it is only seen as being of limited use due to the window of opportunity being so small, as it doesn't stay in our systems very long.


----------



## goonerton

"There are two primary problems with the current HGH testing scheme the World Anti-Doping Agency is urging on the NFL and state athletic commissions. The first is that a blood sample is required -- HGH exists in the blood at a hundred times greater concentration than in urine. The challenge and invasiveness of obtaining and handling samples is vastly greater for blood than for urine testing, which is the athletic commission standard. More problematic is the very short half-life of HGH in the body: about 2.5 hours. A day after injecting HGH, serum levels are 0.1 percent of the injection dose, and a week after using HGH, the drug is completely gone from the system.

The WADA test is, in effect, not an HGH test, but an I.Q. test -- catching only those who cannot figure out how simple it is to evade. When Newton admitted to HGH use, he stated: "I have made a grave error of judgment in taking a banned substance and hope that, if nothing else, my stupidity will be a warning to any other professional in any sport of the consequences of doing so." Surely, some athletes reacted to the first phrase, reconsidering their own use of HGH, but just as surely, others heard only the last phrase and recommitted themselves to not being "stupid" and needlessly getting caught."

http://training.sherdog.com/doctors-corner/news/166697-hgh-testing

So you see limited use because very easy to evade but considered reliable enough to be used by WADA


----------



## Optima25

please brothers ...It is very easy to explain. I was planing to take riptropin for few months. But I've got rapid-heartbeat after first injection. So I went quickly to my doctor for Bloodwork. And here are the results


----------



## biglbs

goonerton said:


> "There are two primary problems with the current HGH testing scheme the World Anti-Doping Agency is urging on the NFL and state athletic commissions. The first is that a blood sample is required -- HGH exists in the blood at a hundred times greater concentration than in urine. The challenge and invasiveness of obtaining and handling samples is vastly greater for blood than for urine testing, which is the athletic commission standard. More problematic is the very short half-life of HGH in the body: about 2.5 hours. A day after injecting HGH, serum levels are 0.1 percent of the injection dose, and a week after using HGH, the drug is completely gone from the system.
> 
> The WADA test is, in effect, not an HGH test, but an I.Q. test -- catching only those who cannot figure out how simple it is to evade. When Newton admitted to HGH use, he stated: "I have made a grave error of judgment in taking a banned substance and hope that, if nothing else, my stupidity will be a warning to any other professional in any sport of the consequences of doing so." Surely, some athletes reacted to the first phrase, reconsidering their own use of HGH, but just as surely, others heard only the last phrase and recommitted themselves to not being "stupid" and needlessly getting caught."
> 
> http://training.sherdog.com/doctors-corner/news/166697-hgh-testing
> 
> So you see limited use because very easy to evade but considered reliable enough to be used by WADA


I am glad you accept Gh has a 2.5-3hr half life these days,i remember you arguing something comletely different on another thread until i told you about half life,do i need to look it up and remind you where? :lol:


----------



## goonerton

Optima25 said:


> View attachment 85493
> 
> 
> please brothers ...It is very easy to explain. I was planing to take riptropin for few months. But I've got rapid-heartbeat after first injection. So I went quickly to my doctor for Bloodwork. And here are the results


6.6 ng/ml for 5iu is equivalent to 13.2 ng/ml for 10iu, even though that is by quite same way the worst serum result i have seen for rips that is still far from bunk, for that test they must contain a good amount of GH. Did you try entering the code on rip website again with no spaces?

And why did you bother with IGF test? did you not know it takes some time for IGF levels to rise?


----------



## Optima25

Ok. And what about the theory that this rips does not have a biolocical activity? Let's say my BW shows that I've elevated GH-Level, what if they ****ed out before it can stimulate IGF-1 and so on?


----------



## goonerton

Optima25 said:


> Ok. And what about the theory that this rips does not have a biolocical activity? Let's say my BW shows that I've elevated GH-Level, what if they ****ed out before it can stimulate IGF-1 and so on?


Didn't know that was a theory, Ive seen there has been some talk that GH could show up in your blood but be inactive, but i don't think it was related to any brand and tbh i don't really think it is clear whether or not it is a even possibility anyway.

As i said earlier in thread the only way this would look like being a possibility is if people were getting high GH readings followed by normal range IGF results for the same product...but IGF levels take a little while to rise , so is pointless getting tested after running a few days.

Did you re enter code on rip site without leaving spaces?

And how many kits of it do you have left?


----------



## goonerton

biglbs said:


> I am glad you accept Gh has a 2.5-3hr half life these days,i remember you arguing something comletely different on another thread until i told you about half life,do i need to look it up and remind you where? :lol:


I'm not sure what the half life of GH is, i've seen it suggested as being a few different times, not sure which is right tbh. I put up that bit of that article to show that these tests are not just some mickey mouse idea that people have come up with across the boards , the same tests are used by WADA, that doesn't mean i agree unequivocally with every single word in the article.

The Merck saizen graph shows that peak serum levels are reached between 3-4 hrs after shooting and this has been accepted as the time to get blood drawn, TBH so long as individually and collectively people follow the same protocol of having blood taken at the same time post shot, i don't think its of that much relevance what the correct half life of rGH is.


----------



## Optima25

I dont have the rips. Gave it back. Shall I give it a try again? But what is with my rapid heartbeat from this stuff? Are you on rips right now? Any results?


----------



## goonerton

Optima25 said:


> I dont have the rips. Gave it back. Shall I give it a try again? But what is with my rapid heartbeat from this stuff? Are you on rips right now? Any results?


I don't know i have never heard of anyone else getting those kind of sides, don't think i would want to take anything that gave me rapid heartbeat tbh, well at least you got your money back. didn't your source have a different brand GH you could have swapped with to see if same thing happened?

Are you still running the peps after the 0.6 blood test?

P.S yes i am running rips now, i am not the best at picking up on changes myself, usually have to wait for comments of others , but by the fact that i am up half a stone or so in weight while my belt has gotten looser , would suggest to me results must be coming. probably been running the rips and elis before that for a total of around 7 weeks now i think.


----------



## Optima25

Yes I am running 100mcg GHRP-2 and 100mcg GRF 1-29 x 3 a day. Morning, post-exercice and before sleep. I run the peps with 200mg of Test-E per week. 30min after pinning the peps i'm getting tired and hungry and my bloodsugar drops a little. I gave the peps to my lab. It is confirmed -real stuff


----------



## goonerton

Optima25 said:


> Yes I am running 100mcg GHRP-2 and 100mcg GRF 1-29 x 3 a day. Morning, post-exercice and before sleep. I run the peps with 200mg of Test-E per week. 30min after pinning the peps i'm getting tired and hungry and my bloodsugar drops a little. I gave the peps to my lab. It is confirmed -real stuff


So you sent your peps to lab and they are real, yet you have had a serum test done whilst on them where your GH serum was 0.6 ng/ml !

Ok now i am confused:confused1:

If they are real, do you have any thoughts on why they are not elevating your GH serum level very much?


----------



## Optima25

Also would like to know how much you take? You only feel a little less fat but no strenght gains no muscle gains??? I have heared something else from people who take pharm grade


----------



## Optima25

I've done a mistake. Need to pin and give bw after 30min. I waited an hour


----------



## 3752

Optima25 said:


> Also would like to know how much you take? You only feel a little less fat but no strenght gains no muscle gains??? I have heared something else from people who take pharm grade


all be it a small amount peptides will give you muscle gains as they release natural GH which in turn will elevate IGF-1 levels so there is the possibility of new satellite cells to be produced.


----------



## goonerton

Optima25 said:


> I've done a mistake. Need to pin and give bw after 30min. I waited an hour


Well as goldigger stated earlier in thread going on the chart on Dats forum your GH serum should still be massively elevated at the hour mark, which is when you had blood drawn.

http://www.datbtrue.co.uk/forums/sho...-Secretagogues

So I would say there are 3 possibilities.

1) Your serum testing has not been accurate

2) The lab analysis you had done on your peps is not accurate.

3) The peps at the suggested doses do not have the affect on GH serum levels shown in dats chart.


----------



## danp1uk

Goonerton is there any chance you can post some pics of the vials and the boxes your rips came in plz, my source has some of these and want to make sure there the same as yours and not fakes!


----------



## goonerton

danp1uk said:


> Goonerton is there any chance you can post some pics of the vials and the boxes your rips came in plz, my source has some of these and want to make sure there the same as yours and not fakes!


No probs, there are a couple pics of them on my photobucket(link below) pic 7 of is of a vial too.

If those pics aren't clear enough for you to tell, let me know and i'll try and stick some more up.

http://s1064.photobucket.com/albums/u373/bb220/?action=view&current=DSC00587.jpg#!oZZ8QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1064.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fu373%2Fbb220%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DDSC00587.jpg


----------



## danp1uk

. 

I know the picture isn't the best but its the best my source could send. Do these look legit mate?


----------



## danp1uk

Hmmmmmm...... Just noticed there are no expiery dates on the pictures I have posted? My source is a very trustworthy person and has sold many of these.


----------



## goonerton

danp1uk said:


> Hmmmmmm...... Just noticed there are no expiery dates on the pictures I have posted? My source is a very trustworthy person and has sold many of these.


They look legit to me, exactly same as mine came boxes 'flat packed' , mine had no dates on the boxes either, but with dates on the stickers that go on vials...there should be security code on the boxes though that you can check on rip website.

which looking at your pics can see security code under the 10iu bit


----------



## danp1uk

Brilliant mate, thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Optima25

I would like to see results due to rips


----------



## Optima25

Can you tell me more about your expirience with riptropin?


----------



## Optima25

I tried again rips. And again +10 more heartbeats. 70 instead of 60


----------



## Goldigger

Maybe your scared of needles?


----------



## Optima25

You pin a fatburner. I will give BW tomorrow for measuring IGF-1 levels. If they aren't higher I'll have the evidence


----------



## Goldigger

Have you tried running the codes on the website for these rips you have?

I'm guessing your source is palming off fakes..


----------



## goonerton

Optima25 said:


> You pin a fatburner. I will give BW tomorrow for measuring IGF-1 levels. If they aren't higher I'll have the evidence


So you gave them back to your source and now you asked for them back again?

an IGF 1 test is pointless and you're just wasting money if you haven't been running for a few weeks, get a GH serum test.

And have you tried entering the security code with no spaces between numbers on the rip website?


----------



## Optima25

He is a good friend of mine. I've got one bottle for getting tested. GH Test will not give an evidence for it's biological activity in your body. As I stoped pinning rips my heartbeat came back to 55-60. Again in my second try it raised to 70 and my body-temperature raised a little too. It feels for me like clenbuterol. That's why I say its a fatburner. I am never getting rapid heartbeat when I pinn peptides correctly. I am sure that I'll not have this side-effect by using pharm grade GH. I'll ask my doctor to get one bottle pharm grade to give it a try


----------



## Optima25

Please google for "riptropin heartbeat" or something like that. You will see, there are other people who get this ****


----------



## Goldigger

Optima25 said:


> He is a good friend of mine. I've got one bottle for getting tested. GH Test will not give an evidence for it's biological activity in your body. As I stoped pinning rips my heartbeat came back to 55-60. Again in my second try it raised to 70 and my body-temperature raised a little too. It feels for me like clenbuterol. That's why I say its a fatburner. I am never getting rapid heartbeat when I pinn peptides correctly. I am sure that I'll not have this side-effect by using pharm grade GH. I'll ask my doctor to get one bottle pharm grade to give it a try


Can I sign up with your doctor? I'm lucky to get paracetamol from mine..


----------



## goonerton

Optima25 said:


> Please google for "riptropin heartbeat" or something like that. You will see, there are other people who get this ****


mate you just do not make any sense, you don't want to have a GH serum because it doesn't prove "biological activity" so you say, although there really is no credible evidence whatsoever to support that. And all the IGF1 tests i have seen on rips have been well above normal range which confirms the reliability of the GH serum tests.

now you are going to have an IGF test after just starting to run rips again? even though it takes weeks for IGF levels to build on GH...You just not make any sense whatsoever...

You said you were going test peps again after finding out the peak serum time, i told you join dats board as was only place you would likely get an answer...you said you had joined ....have you started a thread asking him yet?

now you are apparently back running rips and are having an IGF test after not running enough time for the test to be in anyway worthwhile...you've been asked several times whether you tried re entering code on rip site without leaving any spaces , to which you keep refusing to answer.

IMO you are just coming across as a troll tbh


----------



## Goldigger

With regards to rips..I've read a couple of times now that Lin is making the rips instead of Hyges..

If there is any truth in that who knows..

Regarding hyges i've seen some high serum tests for both the .com and .com.cn versions the .com.cn was 42.something..

Again who knows if there real..just repeating what i've read.


----------



## goonerton

i find all the dr lin stuff comical tbh unless you are really very close to china how do you really knows who makes what, its just chinese whispers (lol) IMO.

the only way IMO we are going to build a better picture of what is what is by more people getting blood work done on different products whether it be GH serum tests or IGF1 tests. The advantage of GH serum is that you don't need a baseline test like with IGF1 and you don't need to run the product for a few weeks before getting blood tested.

personally i've never been that interested in hyges all the prices i've seen for them are always higher than other generics and i haven't seen the consistency in GH serum testing conducted on them to warrant the premium. In fact there are good few other brands testing far more consistently IMO.

it will be very, very good for us to see the results the guy who started other hyge thread gets with them , he says he will have GH serum test done this week.

and they are the ones that pscarb and others on here say are the real ones.

so it will be very good to see the results from these.


----------



## hackskii

If he does get tested can you post it here?

Or have a link?


----------



## goonerton

hackskii said:


> If he does get tested can you post it here?
> 
> Or have a link?


Yes, he said he will post his results here.


----------



## Optima25

Bro I dont have the box with all 10 bottles. I've got only one for my BW. IGF-1 should raise after 18-26 hours after pinning GH. I've seen that many times in few forums


----------



## Goldigger

I've read igf is raised in as little as 3 days..


----------



## goonerton

Optima25 said:


> Bro I dont have the box with all 10 bottles. I've got only one for my BW. IGF-1 should raise after 18-26 hours after pinning GH. I've seen that many times in few forums


How much have seen IGF1 levels raised by after 18-26hrs pinning?


----------



## Goldigger

Here's one link http://www.steroidinsight.com/showthread.php/2267-GH-serum-testing-flawed-back-to-IGF-testing


----------



## goonerton

Goldigger said:


> I've read igf is raised in as little as 3 days..


Again, how much will IGF1 levels be raised by after 3 days? if for instance you had a baseline of 150 what would you expect to see IGF1 levels raise to(roughly) after 3 days? even if running pharma?

I have no idea what you guys are reading , but i have been reading about blood testing with GH use for around 2 years, GH serum and IGF1 before that ...and i have never seen anyone with half a clue get IGF test after running GH for 3 days, the normal protocol is test around 3 weeks after starting to run , 2 weeks min...

this is the whole reason GH serum testing has taken precedent from IGF1 because you can have test done on day1 and don't have to run the product for a few weeks 1st, also no need for baseline test which is preferable with IGF1...

But if you guys know different go ahead and get IGF1 test after 3 days.


----------



## Goldigger

I'm not saying its fact..just posting what I have read..

Couldn't find anything on dats board..

But from what I gather both tests proove the gh is bioactive..


----------



## goonerton

Goldigger said:


> Here's one link http://www.steroidinsight.com/showthread.php/2267-GH-serum-testing-flawed-back-to-IGF-testing


so one guy who seems to be saying one shot 1iu of GH will raise IGF1 levels by 100 points , says 4iu will raise IGF by 400points!

whereas the general consensus across the vast majority of boards is that you need to wait a few week to allow IGF1 levels to build, well i suppose it is obvious this guy must be right:confused1:


----------



## goonerton

Goldigger said:


> I'm not saying its fact..just posting what I have read..
> 
> Couldn't find anything on dats board..
> 
> But from what I gather both tests proove the gh is bioactive..


here are 2 other posts from the thread you linked us to

"I read this only work after 3 or 4 weeks of use but it's also being talked about as you are.

The difference of the 2 is you can never be on and take a shot and got test but for IGF you need to be 3 to 4 weeks in and people don't want to wait that long to know it's good."

"I've got 7 Serum tests experience. I can tell the potency of a given HGH by serum. So no serum is not flawed as the above tests also indicate." HE IS TALKING ABOUT GH SERUM AS I HAVE SEEN HIS RESULTS

as for this bioactive stuff...someone puts up an article talking about GH lab spectrometry methods which says within something about incorrect manufacturing methods can leave a compound biologicically inactive or words to that effect, and somehow this translates to GH being able to show up in your blood but not be active...

To call that guesswork would be the understatement of the year.

As i said earlier unless people start coming forward with high GH serum tests and then low IGF1 tests for same product, this bioactive [email protected] is as much nonsense as a guy saying one single shot of 4iu of GH will raise your IGF1 levels by 400 points...


----------



## Goldigger

Is this enough proof for you?

From Dat. charts speak for themself.

2 days theres a good rise in IGF, at 6 days they level out.

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/peptides-growth-factors/44763-gh-increasing-igf-levels-what-degree.html



















What are normal IGF-1 levels by age?

25-29 years of age 257 (127-387) ng/ml

30-54 years of age 212 (128-296) ng/ml

55+ years of age 196 (98-294) ng/ml


----------



## goonerton

I don't know buddy all i know is the general consensus is that IGF1 testing needs to be done after a few weeks of running, if it can be done quicker then thats a bonus obviously, I have no issue with IGF1 testing i'm very confident its reliable, it is better to have a baseline test with IGF1 though , as your levels are only going to be multiplied possibly 2x4 above your normal range , whereas with GH serum testing levels are going to be 20-30 x normal.

But IMO IGF is testing is a very good test too.

Here is a bit of a post from someone with a background in endocrinology and from a lot of reading i would say one of the most(if not the most) knowledgeable guy on the boards re blood testing...

"I will be the first to respond here. And this is straight medical facts which is irrelevant of what brand of HGH we use. In the medical field we use HGH for a few reasons main ones being Short Stature, Adult Growth Hormone Deficiency and Turner Syndrome along with a few other ones but those three are the main ones. Now you have to realize that since we prescribe pharm grade HGH the question is never whether the HGH is real or not. That does not even enter a practitioners mind. So 95% testing we do is IGF. Kids and adults that are put on HGH are started at a said dosage such as 0.3 to 0.7mg/kg per week divided in seven equal doses. *We always start on the low end and at the 30 day mark check IGF level to see how the patient's body is responding to that HGH and adjust dosage up and down from there*.

For this purpose all we care about is IGF-1 numbers. That is all. Obviously it is dose related and the higher the dose the higher the IGF-1 but one kid may have a higher efficiency due to several factors to convert those HGH to IGF-1. We never test serum HGH on most of these patients because it does not tell us anything.

About the only time we actually test serum HGH is when we are actually trying to determine if a "natural" patient whether a kid or adult is growth hormone deficient and where the possible cause of problem lies within the endocrine system. So we will do a Growth Hormone stimulation test to see if the persons body itself has the capability to produce growth hormone when stimulated. We of course also test the IGF-1 but it gives us a better combined answer.

link to rest of post and thread

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/professional-muscle-forum/84068-facts-fiction-hgh-self-testing-methods-igf-hgh-serum.html

If you guys are now saying it is being suggested that you can get the same reading after 3 days of GH as you would after 3 or weeks then that is a good thing, but until i see the real world tests after 3 days , i would err on the side of caution and stick to what people have been doing across the forums for years, IGF testing 3-4 weeks into running.


----------



## Optima25

What is the reason why IGF-1 lr3 or DES does not give an explosion of muscle-gain? People who are running IGF they say they gain about 5 pounds. That is less than primobolan-cycle I suppose. I think the key in the future will be myostatin-inhibitors


----------



## Optima25

I've got the GH-Results from last week. I've pinned 100mcg of GHRP2 and GRF1-29. Half an hour later did BW. It was 7.7ng/ml. Before by using 5iu Riptropin was 6.6ng/ml. So it looks like my peptides are working better than this chineese crap


----------



## goonerton

was that with the extreme peptide stuff?


----------



## hackskii

Optima25 said:


> I've got the GH-Results from last week. I've pinned 100mcg of GHRP2 and GRF1-29. Half an hour later did BW. It was 7.7ng/ml. Before by using 5iu Riptropin was 6.6ng/ml. So it looks like my peptides are working better than this chineese crap


How long did you test after your 5iu riptropin pin?


----------



## Optima25

I've did the test with riptropin after 2hours of pinning - it gave me 6.6ng/ml. First I did a peptide-test after one hour pinning and test came back with 0.6ng/ml. I did again a peptide test last week. This time only 30 minutes after pinning and test came back with 7.7ng/ml. The reference of my lab is <10ng/ml. I did the test again because I've seen studies that showed a GH peak after 30min of pinning peptides. I am talking about GHRP-2 and GRF 1-29 from extremepeptide


----------



## goonerton

you had the test with the rips far too early, look at this chart by Merck makers of pharma GH, peak serum levels are reached on average between 3-3.5hr after IM injection, your score of 6.6 with 5iu is really pretty good considering you had blood drawn 1-1.5 hrs before average peak time...



the results with your peps look pretty decent, although going on your previous test , your serum levels were nearly back to normal after an hour, so i don't think you can conclude that peps are better because you scored 7.7 after 1/2 an hr with them as opposed to 6.6 after 2 hrs on GH. Remember your serum levels were still rising after 2hrs on the GH while your system was basically clear of the peps within an hour...

(if everything you're saying is legit).


----------



## Optima25

Come on bro. Do you think I'm lying? I told you exactly what I've done. I think the most important time for muscle-growth is the first 30-60 minutes after exercise. And I am totaly satisfite when the peptides gives me a quick pulse of GH after 30min. That is what I am looking for. By the way: peptides do not raise my heartbeat while riptropin does. What am I reading of you? You just lost a little fat? Take clen its much cheaper. From using real GH in combination with testosterone I would expect more than just a little fatburning. I would expect more gains


----------



## goonerton

I don't want to say you're lying but some of the odd things you say you are doing does raise some doubt.

And regardless , if as you say you had blood drawn 2hrs post shot with the rips you completely mistimed the test by at least an 1-1.5hrs, so the 6.6 test actually looks quite good considering.

I have no idea why they had that affect on your heart rate, they are not having any affect on mine...maybe yours were cut with tren or something LOL , as thats the only thing that makes my RHR increase...Or maybe you just were getting anxious or something, who knows?

I have put on around 1/2 stone and still seem to be getting leaner while my weight is holding steady, i've taken clen before and i certainly never got same results.


----------



## Goldigger

That 1/2 stone isn't just down to the gh though is it? What AAS are you running along side?


----------



## goonerton

i have been blasting and cruising for a couple of years , cycle is pretty similar to pre GH tbh, i can put on 7 lbs or a stone pretty much at will on AAS , but this is a different 7lbs as there is no fat , in fact i'm leaner, as i said earlier not sure how much is water but i am definitely carrying less fat now than i was a couple months ago.

The mind and placebo can be very powerful things but i am very happy with what i have seen so far,i will see where i am in another couple months for a clearer picture.


----------



## Goldigger

Just found this.. http://juicedmuscle.com/showthread.php?6225-Generic-Chinese-GH&p=51915#post51915

Yes I know your thinking that kigs are bunk..,

But the tests arn't complete, this part just confirms the protein content in the vials.. the other info is to come shortly.

It might not be pure..

From the original post " Now, dont get excited or sad about the Below. The assay is for TOTAL PROTEIN CONTENT. I would rather have 4iu correct sequenced GH than 15 iu with 5-10 wrong aminoacids in the chain. Also, there could in theory be some additives in the vial that messes with the results and the additives is probably not the same between the products"

The Gh as I understand it are all sourced from a chinese middleman, not random different sources.

Going on his testing it appears that rips and secondly hyges are overdosed,

so that would be why people are claiming its better than pharma I would say..

BT: 17.799 mcg/mL * 200 (dilution factor) /1000mcg/mg = 3,56mg/vial ~ 10,68iu

ELI: 12.526 mcg/mL * 200 (dilution factor) /1000mcg/mg = 2,51mg/vial ~ 7,53iu

GT: 11.235 mcg/mL * 200 (dilution factor) /1000mcg/mg = 2,25mg/vial ~ 6,75iu

HY: 25,714 mcg/mL * 200 (dilution factor) /1000mcg/mg = 5,14mg/vial ~ 15,42iu

Kig: 7,841 mcg/mL * 200 (dilution factor) /1000mcg/mg = 1,57mg/vial ~ 4,71iu

RP: 29,051 mcg/mL * 200 (dilution factor) /1000mcg/mg = 5,81mg/vial ~ 17,43iu


----------



## goonerton

Just had a quick look at that thread, first thing that jumps out me ,the guy claims eli's are +95% pure....I don't believe any generics are even nearly that pure. There was a full lab analysis done on eli's on PM that looked a slightly more sophisticated operation than the one you just linked, and while the elis tested good it showed they were not near 95 %purity, and the source of them is one of the leading sponsors on the board , so i don't see why they would fake a test over there to make one of their most respected sponsor's products look worse than it is.

Kigs are unreliable as hell, the batch i had 2012-02-04, the other batch 2012-03-06 loads of bunk , thats why main supplier of them is in the process of reshipping replacements for them now, i took raw powders instead.

And this is the 3rd reship of kigs this year because every batch starts with people raving about them , then loads more get bunk , completely bunk serum tests come out for them (like mine) and then the supplier reships and the cycle continues.

And i have never heard a single person say rips are better than pharma, just that a few people who have serum tested pharma and rips , have gotten higher results with rips, as pharma is going to contain the exact amount advertised that suggests the rips may be overdosed, but they are not going to be the same purity as pharma.

I'm pretty sure no one in their right mind would take 10iu of rips or any otherer generic brand over 10iu of pharma.


----------



## Goldigger

goonerton said:


> Just had a quick look at that thread, first thing that jumps out me ,the guy claims eli's are +95% pure....I don't believe any generics are even nearly that pure. There was a full lab analysis done on eli's on PM that looked a slightly more sophisticated operation than the one you just linked, and while the elis tested good it showed they were not near 95 %purity, and the source of them is one of the leading sponsors on the board , so i don't see why they would fake a test over there to make one of their most respected sponsor's products look worse than it is.
> 
> Kigs are unreliable as hell, the batch i had 2012-02-04, the other batch 2012-03-06 loads of bunk , thats why main supplier of them is in the process of reshipping replacements for them now, i took raw powders instead.
> 
> And this is the 3rd reship of kigs this year because every batch starts with people raving about them , then loads more get bunk , completely bunk serum tests come out for them (like mine) and then the supplier reships and the cycle continues.
> 
> And i have never heard a single person say rips are better than pharma, just that a few people who have serum tested pharma and rips , have gotten higher results with rips, as pharma is going to contain the exact amount advertised that suggests the rips may be overdosed, but they are not going to be the same purity as pharma.
> 
> I'm pretty sure no one in their right mind would take 10iu of rips or any otherer generic brand over 10iu of pharma.


Who's to say the elis you got or were tested by the "more sophisticated operation" were the same batch? or even copies for that matter?

The truth is nobody knows...you either believe what joe blogs posts or not. (I take it all with a pinch of salt)

When i say people are saying rips are better than Pharma, let me elaborate.. Rips are giving higher blood serum levels than pharma.. i.e because there overdosed.

But to be honest, I'm done *sharing *info with you. All you seem to do is find problems and discredit what others post.


----------



## goonerton

lol no need to throw your teddy out of the cot, why are you taking it personally? i am not discrediting what you are saying , as you said you are sharing info , i am just giving my opinion on the info , whether it is good or bad ....i am by no means an expert i am just trying to think logically and going on what i have read. there's nothing to say that i am right...

like with the igf1 testing thing i never said this 3 day thing you had heard of was wrong, just it didn't correspond with what everyone was doing at present, all i said is i would have to see the results of some 3 day igf1 tests for me to really have confidence, and i said if it were true it would be a very good thing.

this thing you have just offered with the guy claiming eli's are +95% pure i am calling BS on , from everything i have read there is no way generics are nearly that pure , that is basically pharma grade purity.

Look you are member on PM , go have a look in the lab results section yourself and you give your honest opinion on what looks more sophisticated the testing there or what this guy is doing on the thread you linked...and there is like a 20% difference in purity between the two! and as i said they are leading sponsor on that board.

And i got my elis off of the board sponsor on PM , that is where they all come from , why would he send me copies of his own product:confused1:

anyways if you don't want to *share * anymore fair enough, but i can't see what you're getting the hump about tbh.

p.s i am not knocking the elis i think they are decent, i still have 3 odd kits left will i will run after i finish the rips, but i just don't believe they are 95%+ pure


----------



## biglbs

Goldigger said:


> Who's to say the elis you got or were tested by the "more sophisticated operation" were the same batch? or even copies for that matter?
> 
> The truth is nobody knows...you either believe what joe blogs posts or not. (I take it all with a pinch of salt)
> 
> When i say people are saying rips are better than Pharma, let me elaborate.. Rips are giving higher blood serum levels than pharma.. i.e because there overdosed.
> 
> But to be honest, I'm done *sharing *info with you. All you seem to do is find problems and discredit what others post.


x2


----------



## Goldigger

I just cant be bothered to back everything up with proof just to satisfy you...

Anyway with regards to sponsers selling bunk or lower quality.. Go on PM and look at your sources profile (who is a board sponser), then look at the threads hes started.

One called *GH TESTING AND ISSUES*

You'll find that even he was carrying hgh with crap purity around xmas..

How many sponsers have been proven to be selling bunk? yellow tops spring to mind..and another has just been proven to be selling bunk hyge..


----------



## goonerton

i didn't ask you to back anything with proof , i just gave my opinion on the stuff you have brought up.

but if i am such a bad guy just put me on ignore, its no skin off my nose.

yeh and the same sponsor has also just started another thread in which he now has 5 or so guys GH serum testing his latest batch.

as i said before i'm not here to convince anyone of the merits of serum testing, you do your own reading and you either buy it or you don't, hopefully though for some the test results i have put forward have been of some interest.

there are good few sponsors i wouldn't touch with a barge pole over there....but whats that got to with anything? did i say all the sponsors there were good or something?

if you believe that one/some generic brands are producing GH at near identical purity to pharma thats fair enough, but there's no need to get the @rse because i don't agree.


----------



## Goldigger

Show me where i said that i believe that one/some generic brands are producing GH at near identical purity to pharma? Are you confusing purity with over dosed..?




goonerton said:


> And i got my elis off of the board sponsor on PM , that is where they all come from , why would he send me copies of his own product


I think that sentance is source sharing? :rolleye:

I can drive down the road and get some elis...but did they come from that board sponser? You dont know and i dont know. I dont even know if they are real elis..

My point is that you cant trust board sponsers, even the good ones even carry rubbish from time to time. On the other hand some just carry rubbish all the time. Isn't ErgoPep a board sponser on PM? how much of a bad rap do they have?

And the RIP sponser having 5 or so guys doing serum testing is great, it will proove that the RIPS they got are GH no doubt. But doesn't proove there purity.

It also doesnt proove that his latest batch are all the same does it? lets face it unlicenced GH, batch numbers dont mean a thing do they?


----------



## goonerton

Yeh i was saying i know mine were real elis because they came from the horses mouth, so regardless of quality i know they are not copies.

its not the rip sponsor having serum testing done , don't think he would bother as there are already loads of very high scores(like mine) around all over the place. its the eli sponsor who who has arranged it.

we know serum testing can't show purity it has been said probably a dozen times here already.

and re your last point, that is exactly the reason why imo it would be good for as many people to have serum tests done on as many products as poss so we can keep an ongoing check on quality.

but if you think word of mouth and what people 'feel' etc is more reliable thats your choice. Personally the only thing i will go on are lab/blood tests.

and If i remember rightly the yellow tops you mentioned earlier, a lot of people were 'feeling' those until bunk tests came out for them.

Anyway i think i have built up a picture of how i think i can give myself the best chance of getting good generic GH and not p1ss my money up the wall, if your picture is different to mine its not a problem. We can agree to disagree.


----------



## goonerton

sorry missed this bit

"Show me where i said that i believe that one/some generic brands are producing GH at near identical purity to pharma? Are you confusing purity with over dosed..?"

Well you seemed to take offence because i called BS on the linked info you presented where the guy says his test showed elis +95% pure....+95% i would say that is near identical to pharma grade ....

so what are you saying, you don't believe yourslef this guys test of elis 95%+ purity? or you don't believe 95%+ is near pharma grade?

this is from your guy on that thread;

"elitropin picture 1, 2, 4, 5 is how it should look around 20-22kDa

Elitropin is greater than 95% pure."


----------



## Goldigger

Where did you stump up this word of mouth and feel rubbish that I believe according to you?

I've never been a believer in yes mate the box looks good and if your hands are numb etc.. that to me don't prove its gh and doesn't put my mind at rest.

I have no reason not to believe his Ellis were 95% gh.. if they were a board sponser then I'd have some reservations.

Maybe they were part of the early batches that might have been better than the rubbish now? I don't know so I can't really comment.


----------



## goonerton

lol so if you have no reason to not believe that elis are not 95%+ pure like this guys test say , ...so my assumption was correct, you do believe(or at the least you have no reason to disbelieve) that some generics are near identical in purity to pharma.

Mate tbh this is going nowhere constructive now, i wish you all the best and hope your methods(whatever they are) of selecting which GH to use work for you. for all i know all the information you have brought here could well be correct, its just a matter of opinions at the end of day. all we can do is what seems right to us.


----------



## Goldigger

if you read my post properly I refer to the following:

BT: 17.799 mcg/mL * 200 (dilution factor) /1000mcg/mg = 3,56mg/vial ~ 10,68iu

ELI: 12.526 mcg/mL * 200 (dilution factor) /1000mcg/mg = 2,51mg/vial ~ 7,53iu

GT: 11.235 mcg/mL * 200 (dilution factor) /1000mcg/mg = 2,25mg/vial ~ 6,75iu

HY: 25,714 mcg/mL * 200 (dilution factor) /1000mcg/mg = 5,14mg/vial ~ 15,42iu

Kig: 7,841 mcg/mL * 200 (dilution factor) /1000mcg/mg = 1,57mg/vial ~ 4,71iu

RP: 29,051 mcg/mL * 200 (dilution factor) /1000mcg/mg = 5,81mg/vial ~ 17,43iu

Which just shows total protein content in the vial..doesn't confirm purity as I also put this in my post:

From the original post " Now, dont get excited or sad about the Below. The assay is for TOTAL PROTEIN CONTENT. I would rather have 4iu correct sequenced GH than 15 iu with 5-10 wrong aminoacids in the chain. Also, there could in theory be some additives in the vial that messes with the results and the additives is probably not the same between the products"

I never refer to the purity of his eli test..you brought that up..

But about the quantity of gh in the vial of rips and hyge.

Remember that there is another part of the test to come which should confirm purity.

Looking at the above numbers Ellis only have 2.51mg of protein content per vial..if that 2.51mg is gh there underdosed anyway..

Anyway I was just sharing what I had found..that doesn't mean I believe it or disbelieve it.

But I'm pretty sure that rips are overdosed..that was my point.


----------



## Optima25

Where are the facts? The results in the mirror? Purity, overdose or not - I give a sh.t on it. Do you have pics "before/after Rips"?


----------



## goonerton

Goldigger said:


> if you read my post properly I refer to the following:
> 
> BT: 17.799 mcg/mL * 200 (dilution factor) /1000mcg/mg = 3,56mg/vial ~ 10,68iu
> 
> ELI: 12.526 mcg/mL * 200 (dilution factor) /1000mcg/mg = 2,51mg/vial ~ 7,53iu
> 
> GT: 11.235 mcg/mL * 200 (dilution factor) /1000mcg/mg = 2,25mg/vial ~ 6,75iu
> 
> HY: 25,714 mcg/mL * 200 (dilution factor) /1000mcg/mg = 5,14mg/vial ~ 15,42iu
> 
> Kig: 7,841 mcg/mL * 200 (dilution factor) /1000mcg/mg = 1,57mg/vial ~ 4,71iu
> 
> RP: 29,051 mcg/mL * 200 (dilution factor) /1000mcg/mg = 5,81mg/vial ~ 17,43iu
> 
> Which just shows total protein content in the vial..doesn't confirm purity as I also put this in my post:
> 
> From the original post " Now, dont get excited or sad about the Below. The assay is for TOTAL PROTEIN CONTENT. I would rather have 4iu correct sequenced GH than 15 iu with 5-10 wrong aminoacids in the chain. Also, there could in theory be some additives in the vial that messes with the results and the additives is probably not the same between the products"
> 
> I never refer to the purity of his eli test..you brought that up..
> 
> But about the quantity of gh in the vial of rips and hyge.
> 
> Remember that there is another part of the test to come which should confirm purity.
> 
> Looking at the above numbers Ellis only have 2.51mg of protein content per vial..if that 2.51mg is gh there underdosed anyway..
> 
> Anyway I was just sharing what I had found..that doesn't mean I believe it or disbelieve it.
> 
> But I'm pretty sure that rips are overdosed..that was my point.


Thats fair enough

And the point of me highlighting the 95%+ purity claim was that if you find that doubtful(which i do) why would you believe any other parts of his testing are less doubtful?


----------



## SuperOz91

Goonerton, thanks for sharing the test results and all the info bro much appreciated. I saw the pics you posted on page 9 of your Riptropin. I have 3 kits which look almost identical to yours except that the caps have a double helix DNA on them. They also have a top and bottom row of plastic holders in the box. Definitly vacuum sealed as they almost suck the water out of the syringe and the powder dissolves after a few gentle swirls. There is a verification code on the box which i needed to scratch to reveal however the riptropin. net site seems to be down so can't check them. Have you or anyone else seen these around or used them ? And do you think they are likely to be g2g, i can post pics if that helps. Thanks again !!


----------



## goonerton

SuperOz91 said:


> Goonerton, thanks for sharing the test results and all the info bro much appreciated. I saw the pics you posted on page 9 of your Riptropin. I have 3 kits which look almost identical to yours except that the caps have a double helix DNA on them. They also have a top and bottom row of plastic holders in the box. Definitly vacuum sealed as they almost suck the water out of the syringe and the powder dissolves after a few gentle swirls. There is a verification code on the box which i needed to scratch to reveal however the riptropin. net site seems to be down so can't check them. Have you or anyone else seen these around or used them ? And do you think they are likely to be g2g, i can post pics if that helps. Thanks again !!


Hi mate, not sure what you mean by double helix? mine have XX on the lids...is that what you mean?

yep mine came with top and bottom plastic holders...

From your description i would say yours are legit...


----------



## SuperOz91

I meant like a strand of dna. Just had a look and yeah it looks like 2 X's with some vertical lines in the middle. Thanks again for sharing your results mate. All the tests on the rips were coming back high so I'm glad I invested in these. Hope your cycle is still going well.


----------



## goonerton

SuperOz91 said:


> I meant like a strand of dna. Just had a look and yeah it looks like 2 X's with some vertical lines in the middle. Thanks again for sharing your results mate. All the tests on the rips were coming back high so I'm glad I invested in these. Hope your cycle is still going well.


Yep thats the one XX with two little vertical lines in the middle.

yeh has gone well am very happy with results so far...am down to my last kit now though:no: got 4 kits of elis to run after that , i also serum tested the elis and result came about 1/2 as potent as rips, so gonna run them at 10iu a day...then get some more rips after they're done. Gonna try and stay on for a year or so and see where i'm at then.

anyways good luck with these mate, sure you'll see good results:thumbup1:

lol didn't mean to post the 'sad' face at top! haha


----------

